# New 2018 SMP(w)



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

I'm a very long time lurker/reader, but this is my first post. I would actually like to thank all of the active users on this forum for the info and perspective they provide.

Since I was a young man, I have loved the look of the SMP. Despite not being a huge fan of the JB films in which it was originally featured, the watch resonated with me. Fast forward to a few years back and one of my best friends found a 50th anniversary GMT (sword hands) in fantastic condition and it shook me. Every time I see him, off canned my Seiko Kinetic Tuna and on went that watch. He was always kind enough to say nice things about the tool diver that he got handed (I DO love my Seiko SUN). Fast forward some more to a few days before Christmas 2018 and I was in an AD closing this deal. Lol. I tried all the AT's (loved them and I will own one), a Railmaster (a tiny bit too much vintage aestheticfor me), and all three of the non-gold SMP's (black, sincere, and blue face). The black really spoke to me with the red accents on the dial. While wearing the blue, it was VERY handsome but I found myself wishing that the blue was darker (closer to Navy or Cobalt blue), like the earlier 2500 caliber watch. The silver also looked absolutely incredible, but lacked any color accent that contrasted with the face like the red-on-black. So the AD and I agreed on a 10% discount on the last black-on-bracelet in the store and I left a happy man.










When storing it 6 o'clock down overnight, I'm getting right around .1-.2 seconds fast per day using WatchTracker on iOS. Though, admittedly, the watch is accurate enough to have my error in syncing the second hand to potentially play a role in the measurement.










The bracelet is fantastically comfortable, easily equaling my previous most comfy watch, a 1995-96 Tag Se/L quartz with that famous/infamous S-Link band. I've repeatedly forgotten the SMP was on my wrist; a feat for a watch that isn't light in the std sense. The quick adjust feature is also 100% the future; I am able to wear the bracelet tighter (yet with 100% comfort) throughout the day. I don't have to pick one setting and learn to live with it. Further, it comes with two sets of half links (one on either side of the clasp). And, personally, I simply adore the look of the SMP bracelet. I'll be snagging a rubber strap later on for potential summer use.










The way that light plays and interacts with the dial is really fantastic. It's like getting a different, yet complimentary, version of the watch face every time you walk into a different room. With the laser engraved waves having a matte microtexture, they can look inky black or matte light grey. They can transform in this manner even in direct sunlight.










In fact, the entire face can turn into an inky black (with hands and indices still easily visible) void or a shiny mimic of a nearby light source by the twist of my wrist. The double AR coating makes the crystal disappear more often than I'm used to, showcasing the dial even more. I am increasingly guilty of getting caught staring at my watch while simultaneously having absolutely zero clue what time it is. Strangers think I'm rude. Friends think I'm constantly in a hurry. I can't stop looking at it. Surely there's a pill for this...










The display case back is also a wonderful little treat that I really love. Is it an unnecessary frivolity? Of course it is! So is having more than a G-Shock or Timex on your wrist. I dig it. And I'm willing to have a slightly thicker case to get it. End of story. 










As my first luxury watch purchase, the entire process felt special. Thanks in large part to one of my best buddies (Ian you rock!) and not in small part to this forum. I went in prepared in what to look for, what to expect, and realistic expectations. My AD reciprocated and the experience couldn't have been smoother. Many thanks for those here that share such good info.










Side by side with my buddy's 50th Anniversary GMT SMP, the watches are clearly brothers of the same parents. The cases are so close in size, when my bud and I traded watches for a few minutes, we got to talking about the Rolex Daytona bubble and we both, out loud, admitted that we forgot we were wearing the other's watch.

On the same wrist, their diameter is difficult to differentiate by eye. Though mine is clearly thicker in profile, it's also still very close. The lineage is really striking and I just love that a non-watch-person might not be able to tell which is newer, or even that they're different, depending on the angle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

I should add that, though I am losing weight, I've got a wrist that is approximately 7.75" on a hot day and 7.5" on a cooler day; 19cm to 19.7cm for the rest of the world.


----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Congrats and awesome review/post. The new black SMP is a great all arounder. I just bought the blue dial this past weekend but I was torn between the black and blue. I went blue to add some variety to my black dial watch collection and am loving it. In normal lighting it really comes off as more navy blue.

Great post and congrats! 
Mine says hello.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

These are really great looking watches. Love the black too. Congrats!!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Congrats and awesome review/post. The new black SMP is a great all arounder. I just bought the blue dial this past weekend but I was torn between the black and blue. I went blue to add some variety to my black dial watch collection and am loving it. In normal lighting it really comes off as more navy blue.
> 
> Great post and congrats!
> Mine says hello.
> ...


Wow yours looks great in that picture! Ceramic really is uncharted territory when implemented like this. Your dial looks completely different from how it looked in the AD showroom.

I was really going for an all-rounder. Especially since this is my first mechanical watch. So black for my use case best. But your blue looks TOTALLY different there; as you say, much closer to Navy. Very beautiful!

I've no regrets, but that just may have jumped above the silver face SMP..... 










Mine says hello in return. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Vlance said:


> These are really great looking watches. Love the black too. Congrats!!


Thank you, sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

Congrats on your new SMPw (I also like the name SMPmc for "master co-axial"). It looks awesome. I own the "original" 2531.80 Bond SMP, and I really like how you can clearly see the "DNA"/heritage of the Omega diver in the 2018 update. Wear it in good health...


----------



## Apples (Dec 28, 2010)

Looking real nice, congrats!


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Congratulations. I also opted for a black one for versatility. Enjoy. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

As lover and owner of Bond SMP 2220.80, I am glad to see the continuity of the lineage on the newer model. Kudos to Omega for a job well-done!

Now, I am patiently waiting to add the new Black to my collection.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

Congrats on a great watch. Great photos too. Every time I see one I think thats the colour for me. Then a few scrolls down the thread I see the blue! Although I decided that the grey was my favourite when I looked at them in the AD. I really dont need another diver but I think the voices in my head are starting again. Im being strong so far. The SMP range is fantastic. I even like the 2 tone versions although theyre not for me.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Congrats on your new SMPw (I also like the name SMPmc for "master co-axial"). It looks awesome. I own the "original" 2531.80 Bond SMP, and I really like how you can clearly see the "DNA"/heritage of the Omega diver in the 2018 update. Wear it in good health...


Oh I think I like that better than SMPw.

But it's not letting me edit the thread title....

Agreed in the DNA. The line is evolving, but every new model answers to that original. Kinda like the Porsche 911.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Great choice, love mine

I have a rubber strap on order


----------



## Aliosa_007 (Feb 17, 2015)

Congrats! Lovely first pic!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh I love that wave dial! And in black!

I really have to stop looking at pics of the new SMP.....thankfully, my nearest AD is a 45min Drive!

Wait...45 mins?.....that isn’t far!

Great watch! Congrats....


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Garbage quality lume shots:

The blurry one got the ambient light level about right. The properly focused pics appear far brighter than in person. Pics on an iPhone XR.




























Almost as bright as my Seiko Kinetic Tuna (SUN045), which is the best lume I've ever seen on any watch to date. Irrespective of price. I'm very pleased. The differential lume on the minute hand makes quick time checks in a dark room REALLY easy and fast, especially at odd angles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Congratulations
Since I got mine ( also black dial ) I haven’t worn anything else . Will also probably get hold of the rubber for summer.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> Oh I love that wave dial! And in black!
> 
> I really have to stop looking at pics of the new SMP.....thankfully, my nearest AD is a 45min Drive!
> 
> ...


If you do, you won't regret it.

I've worn nothing else since obtaining it. Not only have I been robbed of the desire to wear anything else, it's become a particular point of mood enhancement every morning when I put it on for the day.

I smile. Every time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

BufordTJustice said:


> If you do, you won't regret it.
> 
> I've worn nothing else since obtaining it. Not only have I been robbed of the desire to wear anything else, it's become a particular point of mood enhancement every morning when I put it on for the day.
> 
> ...


I am new to Omega, and feel the same way about my PO45......haven't taken it off!

But that black wave dial could give it a run for the money!


----------



## mkay14 (Aug 15, 2018)

Huge Congratulations on your new SMPw good looking watches there! great taste, great review too.


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm trying to convince myself my previous gen SMPc is good enough, but daggone this thing is sexy.



AbsoluteMustard said:


> Great choice, love mine
> 
> I have a rubber strap on order
> 
> View attachment 13786551


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

MichaelB25 said:


> I'm trying to convince myself my previous gen SMPc is good enough, but daggone this thing is sexy.


I'm still trying to think of a reason why you couldn't have BOTH. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

BufordTJustice said:


> I'm still trying to think of a reason why you couldn't have BOTH.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still trying to think of a way to convince my wife that very thing, lol.


----------



## txhiaj007 (Mar 14, 2018)

Beautiful watch OP, the black dial is awesome. The more I see it, the more I want one. The black dial would be my choice also. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

MichaelB25 said:


> I'm still trying to think of a way to convince my wife that very thing, lol.


I bought mine an Oris Aquis 36mm lady diver diamond date on bracelet with the blue sunburst dial. She gamed up and opted for the Sellita SW-200 automatic movement over quartz (attagirl!!!).

Needless to say, this greased the skids.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

MichaelB25 said:


> I'm still trying to think of a way to convince my wife that very thing, lol.


She got this:










The plan worked. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

txhiaj007 said:


> Beautiful watch OP, the black dial is awesome. The more I see it, the more I want one. The black dial would be my choice also. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you! There's really no wrong answer with the 2018 lineup. Not a small feat, IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Congrats on your new watch, can we post pics of older versions? Sure why not


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Toothbras said:


> Congrats on your new watch, can we post pics of older versions? Sure why not


Thank you and please do! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Congrats on your new watch, can we post pics of older versions? Sure why not


Beautiful. My dad used to have one. Was looking for a mint piece until I got my new SMP. Hopefully mine lasts as long as yours. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

navjing0614 said:


> Beautiful. My dad used to have one. Was looking for a mint piece until I got my new SMP. Hopefully mine lasts as long as yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Mine is only from 2004 but that's a lifetime to us watch nerds who flip at the drop of a hat lol

I hope it lasts a long time, fun to build memories with it and relive them each time you put it on. I recall I was wearing this exact watch when my son dropped his favorite toy off a bridge in Missoula MT and I climbed down on the bank, stripped to my boxers and watch, and swam 100 yards through current to the bridge pillar (where the toy miraculously landed and stayed above water) grabbed it and swam back to the shore. My wife took a pic of me returning it to him and he has the most "proud of my dad" look on his face. Nothing really to do with this watch but just one of those things that I've tied to this particular piece that adds to the fact I'll never ever ever sell it. To me that's what watches represent, a physical memory box that can bring back a thousand memories of good times spend with the watch on your wrist.

Hope yours is the same way


----------



## Pharm_D (Oct 22, 2013)

Congrats! Welcome to the club and wear in good health 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

BufordTJustice said:


> Almost as bright as my Seiko Kinetic Tuna (SUN045), which is the best lume I've ever seen on any watch to date. Irrespective of price. I'm very pleased. The differential lume on the minute hand makes quick time checks in a dark room REALLY easy and fast, especially at odd angles.


Not sure anything beats the Tuna. Im still bummed that I sold my Tuna.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Pharm_D said:


> Congrats! Welcome to the club and wear in good health
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See, now that makes me want to buy a blue one too


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Not sure anything beats the Tuna. Im still bummed that I sold my Tuna.
> 
> View attachment 13789161


That's a breathtaking shot!! I'm assuming the use of some type of proper DSLR and not a smartphone?

A buddy just picked up a Samurai Save The Ocean and even that lume is equal to my Omega (i.e. very strong)


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

BufordTJustice said:


> That's a breathtaking shot!! I'm assuming the use of some type of proper DSLR and not a smartphone?
> 
> A buddy just picked up a Samurai Save The Ocean and even that lume is equal to my Omega (i.e. very strong)


Thanks, Nikon D750


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Toothbras said:


> Mine is only from 2004 but that's a lifetime to us watch nerds who flip at the drop of a hat lol
> 
> I hope it lasts a long time, fun to build memories with it and relive them each time you put it on. I recall I was wearing this exact watch when my son dropped his favorite toy off a bridge in Missoula MT and I climbed down on the bank, stripped to my boxers and watch, and swam 100 yards through current to the bridge pillar (where the toy miraculously landed and stayed above water) grabbed it and swam back to the shore. My wife took a pic of me returning it to him and he has the most "proud of my dad" look on his face. Nothing really to do with this watch but just one of those things that I've tied to this particular piece that adds to the fact I'll never ever ever sell it. To me that's what watches represent, a physical memory box that can bring back a thousand memories of good times spend with the watch on your wrist.
> 
> Hope yours is the same way


Nice story and memory with watch. 
I'm more of a flipper than a collector but as I age I'm turning to be the latter. 
I regret letting go of my explorer 2 (10 years with me) that I got 2003 as my first rolex. It went with me during our honeymoon and a lot more special moments. Another piece that I foolishly let me was my mid size blue Omega smp with sword hands I got from my dad (12 years with me). I traded these 2 with a lesser brand that I have already flipped, that was 2013. 
I began to appreciate watches with history (personal) just a few years back (when I joined watchuseek ) and now trying to start holding on to my watches. 
Presenty I got a tudor, Omega smp 2018, 3 seikos and a number of G shocks. Planning to add an Omega AT or a grnad Seiko in the next couple of years and so the saving begins. 
So... Don't let go of this one and hand it over to your kids one day... 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

BufordTJustice said:


> That's a breathtaking shot!! I'm assuming the use of some type of proper DSLR and not a smartphone?
> 
> A buddy just picked up a Samurai Save The Ocean and even that lume is equal to my Omega (i.e. very strong)


In the lume world, outside tritium tubes, Seiko rules....

I have a bunch of tuna (a school?), and a couple of others, and the only watch brighter is my Ball SD2, then my PO....

What I do like about the PO (and SMP), is the use of different coloured lume on the minute hand and 12 o'clock bezel pip...


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

navjing0614 said:


> Nice story and memory with watch.
> I'm more of a flipper than a collector but as I age I'm turning to be the latter.
> I regret letting go of my explorer 2 (10 years with me) that I got 2003 as my first rolex. It went with me during our honeymoon and a lot more special moments. Another piece that I foolishly let me was my mid size blue Omega smp with sword hands I got from my dad (12 years with me). I traded these 2 with a lesser brand that I have already flipped, that was 2013.
> I began to appreciate watches with history (personal) just a few years back (when I joined watchuseek ) and now trying to start holding on to my watches.
> ...


I'm gonna throw it off a bridge and make him go swim for it 

Sorry about your exp2, I too sold one a few years ago and regret it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great pics and watches guys!

I'll admit this new model is growing on me.

Perhaps one day......


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BufordTJustice said:


> That's a breathtaking shot!! I'm assuming the use of some type of proper DSLR and not a smartphone?
> 
> A buddy just picked up a Samurai Save The Ocean and even that lume is equal to my Omega (i.e. very strong)


Stunning shot 

How do the thin lume plot line hands hold up for legibility in the mid and long term? Say 1-8 hours down the road.


----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

Yup. Had to get the blue my self.


----------



## Jsparks (Aug 16, 2018)

These watches are really awesome you have a great taste buddy congratulations wear in good health.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Stunning shot
> 
> How do the thin lume plot line hands hold up for legibility in the mid and long term? Say 1-8 hours down the road.


Better than I thought they would, honestly.

After seeing how dainty they were in real life, I had very low expectations in terms of lume output from them. However, I've been very impressed.

The triangle tips of the hands do NOT appear to float in the dark, rather the spars always hang in there, making their presence known. As you get further into the night in a dark room, everything degrades linearly in lume output, such that by the time you can't see the spars that lead to the tips of the hands, you can't see the tips anymore either. However, be warned; they have been lasting all night without issue for me so far.... even on lazy Saturday morning sleep-ins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgegervin44 (Apr 27, 2016)

Congrats! I look forward to seeing this model in the metal.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

I adjusted the levels in the photo so that it looked closer to real life than before. It seems that the ceramic is very difficult for camera sensors to accurately capture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borre (Aug 28, 2018)

BufordTJustice said:


> I adjusted the levels in the photo so that it looked closer to real life than before. It seems that the ceramic is very difficult for camera sensors to accurately capture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a picture!!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

borre said:


> Wow what a picture!!


Just a std iPhone XR with some minor tweaks made via the iOS "edit" feature.

But, thank you! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasinoRoyale (Oct 23, 2017)

Wow - I must say the black and black waves look AMAZING even though I've always thought about the SMP as a BLUE watch... you've made me reconsider, good sir!


----------



## pigman (Aug 30, 2018)

Great pictures, fantastic watches too also, Congrats on your new SMPw wear in good health.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

I am toggling between the black SMP and the blue and I can't seem to make up my mind. In my collection, I have the Bond SMP 2220.80. Should I go for the black since I have the blue Bond?
Decision...









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulations! Thank you for sharing your great story with us. I am quite partial to the black dial with stainless steel bracelet myself, and think that would be my choice. I just love that bracelet, which is so unique not only to Omega but to any brand I have seen. And thanks for all the great photos as well.

They seem to always have every single model available at the local boutique, and it is so tempting!!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

CasinoRoyale said:


> Wow - I must say the black and black waves look AMAZING even though I've always thought about the SMP as a BLUE watch... you've made me reconsider, good sir!


The original was a dark, Navy blue. In many light conditions it was almost indistinguishable from black. Beside needing a GADA piece, the black of this generation more closely fit the original aesthetic/feel to me in most lighting conditions.

However, this ceramic wave dial is truly uncharted territory. When I saw the blue in multiple showrooms, it looked like a medium, Royal blue.... far from Navy. However, in the real world, it's difficult to pin down what it is. It does tend to wear darker unless in bright light.

I still do not regret black; in fact, I love it more after wearing it non stop than I did the day I got it.

However, you gotta get these dials in actual daylight and some darker rooms too, if at all possible. Real world lighting conditions. In the real world, I like the blue face and silver face significantly more than I liked them in-showroom.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Work shot in the lab:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

achilles said:


> I am toggling between the black SMP and the blue and I can't seem to make up my mind. In my collection, I have the Bond SMP 2220.80. Should I go for the black since I have the blue Bond?
> Decision...
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I did , have the same blue Bond 2220 so went for the black dialled new SMP , very happy I did


----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

achilles said:


> I am toggling between the black SMP and the blue and I can't seem to make up my mind. In my collection, I have the Bond SMP 2220.80. Should I go for the black since I have the blue Bond?
> Decision...
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the above. If you have the blue 2220.80 go with black so you have a great 1-2 punch.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Dino7 said:


> That's what I did , have the same blue Bond 2220 so went for the black dialled new SMP , very happy I did


Yes, that's what I have decided too. The black dial will be very versatile and will go along with the Bond in my collection.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> I agree with the above. If you have the blue 2220.80 go with black so you have a great 1-2 punch.
> 
> Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


Yes I agree too. Talking to my AD to order the black dial.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> ...can we post pics of older versions? Sure why not


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Great pick up! Congrats, fantastic review.


----------



## OmegaSMPMan (Jun 18, 2015)

Brilliant watch, I have the same one and it was my only source of light on this mornings walk with my dog.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

OmegaSMPMan said:


> Brilliant watch, I have the same one and it was my only source of light on this mornings walk with my dog.


Great lume shot!

This really shows what I was (needlessly) worried about prior to purchase. The hour hand, I feared, was going to look like a lollipop that I would confuse with either the second hand or the hour indices. However, the "spars" really hold up and readability is actually excellent. Though the lume is slightly inferior to my Seiko Kinetic Tuna, readability is just as good (which says a _TON_ for my Omega because the Seiko has huge indices and a _matte black dial_).

It's in the top tier of attractive tool watches IMHO that are still really, truly tough.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

On another note, and having worn many Seiko and Citizen Air Divers since my teens (going all the way back to a Seiko SHC043 quartz diver and even my Citizen Eco Drive AP0614-58H...go easy...I bought them when I was in Middle School/High School _with my own money_), I have been using dive bezels to time events in my life from football and track/field while in middle and high school to live stage productions to live radio broadcasts to live rock shows. I have used them extensively and, for me, the dive bezel is the best chronograph to actually use. _For me_. Not an indictment of the std multi-dial chronograph, but I can read a dive bezel at a glance in poor (or zero) lighting for simple timing tasks. My iPhone can time more intricately if required.

In my adult life, I've been fortunate enough to handle many a fine watch. Many vintage and modern Subs, a Blancpain FF, _countless _Seiko air divers, several Citizen Promaster Divers, several Grand Seiko Divers, Seiko SBBN Tuna, many Tudors, a few Sea Dwellers, Many Tag Heuers, etc. While it may be possible that the finer nuances of bezel action are lost on my uses, here are what have become my main irritations with dive bezels in order of most aggravating to least:

1) The bezel moves when I do not want it to move
2) I have difficulty reading the bezel
3) The bezel doesn't move when I want it to move
.
.
.
27) The nezel action has too much play it

Now, nobody enjoys using a garbage bezel, and I've owned a few. The caveat to #27 is that precision needs to be adequate to set precisely to a single minute without delay or fiddling required (i.e. if I have to spin the bezel a full turn to "get it right"). However, I find that, in general terms, #1 and #3 tend to be inversely proportional. I've worn a few Citizen Promasters that were very easy to turn like the Rolex sub (minus that ultra-refined tick-over as each ratchet notch engages). And, unfortunately, they were _very easy to turn_ like Rolex Submariners....they often got inadvertently adjusted as I climbed a scaffold (wearing a full safety harness) to a Camera emplacement for a live concert, or brushed against another worker in a dark soundbooth, etc, etc. With some minor test drives of a friend's subs, and other people's subs, the bezels move too easily *for me *to be able to use them. This isn't a put down of Rolex. Far from it. However, it does speak to the situations where most Seamasters will find themselves, which is when people are NOT wearing neoprene diving gloves. My Seamaster moves easily and deliberately when I want it to and _doesn't_ when I _don't_.

So, for my use case, ease of manipulation is not my first priority in a dive bezel. I've got strong hands/fingers and have had little issue breaking my Seiko bezels free from dried salt accumulation. What I *can't have* is a missed time interval when I'm doing my job. So, with consideration given for the ultra-fine bezel action of the Subs I've felt, the Omega's bezel shape and action work better for me. And the feel isn't far off from the Rolex; I had difficulty drawing a distinction between the feel of the two, so close was the precise feel.

Also, I've heard, read and seen many comments and opinions on the interwebz, YouTube, and social media about bezel feel and my thoughts are that it is blown out of proportion for watches at this level (Seamster, Sub, Sea Dweller, Pelagos, etc). A watch is a tool to tell time and, for me, to time events. If that tool doesn't work, it doesn't matter how good the feel is, to me. And prominent dive bezels, with projected/unprotected crenelations and little resistance to rotation just don't function properly for everybody...and that must be _okay_.

I've received some verbal backlash by a few folks in the past few weeks as if they were attempting to take the new Seamaster down a notch (by Rolex owners in all cases) and I'm simply unwilling to relent on my stance that this point of difference between the Seamaster and the Sub is a point of personal preference and design choice by the two master watch manufacturers and _not_ an indication of "quality" or a lack thereof.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Deuce is all tuckered out. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

BufordTJustice said:


> Deuce is all tuckered out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

BufordTJustice said:


> Deuce is all tuckered out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

1165dvd said:


> BufordTJustice said:
> 
> 
> > Deuce is all tuckered out.
> ...


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

I've been eyeing the new Seamaster, and the great pics here prompted me to try it on. Fit very nice, smaller than I expected. All around good looking, and probably the most well featured diver on the market currently.


----------



## DiegoCastellanos (May 13, 2016)

I really dig the update, I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I think it's a vibrant update. I really wish they had stayed at 41mm or even less, arrive 39-40. I have a small wrist and they just feel a little too big.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Technarchy said:


> I've been eyeing the new Seamaster, and the great pics here prompted me to try it on. Fit very nice, smaller than I expected. All around good looking, and probably the most well featured diver on the market currently.


As most are want to do, I read A TON about it before actually being able to see it in person. One of my best buddies (who really cemented my love for bond and later Seamasters) owns a 50th anniversary GMT. (2254-ish IIRC; still getting acquainted with the model numbers). So his is technically 41mm and mine is 42. His is about 12mm tall and mine is over 13mm (somebody please correct me if these figures are off).

However, the case diameter was basically impossible to tell apart. The lugs on mine are longer, but his projected "fang" type end links (both on the stereotypical bracelet) made the watches sit and wear THE SAME on wrist. For him and for me. We traded Seamasters for about half an hour and, no joke, we almost forgot to trade back. Which would not have been horrible because I trust him with my life and his 50th GMT is minty.

I could take or leave the new style of HEV. However, I do love that it's there. It's distinctive. In the same way that the silhouette of my 911 is. And I like that. It's far from flashy and it's TECHNICALLY a functional feature.

But, on wrist, if I didn't constantly look at it, I would forget that it's there. I don't wear watches to sleep or in the shower. Ever. Been wearing watches since i was a young teenager. But it's happened a few times each with this thing. Such is the comfort on wrist.

Oh, and my 90+lb German Shepard's leash/buckle/collar hasn't done Jack to the watch. A couple small hairline scuffs from desk diving in the lab, but nothing major. It's mint from further than 5 inches. I'm very impressed and pleased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

DiegoCastellanos said:


> I really dig the update, I know it's not everyone's cup of tea, but I think it's a vibrant update. I really wish they had stayed at 41mm or even less, arrive 39-40. I have a small wrist and they just feel a little too big.


I don't mind the size increase. I've seen several 2254's measure just over 41mm. Mine measures in at 41.7-41.8 between several different mics used. No matter if I measure 8->2 or 10->4.

But, like you, I think a 38mm-38.5mm would sell like gangbusters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

BufordTJustice said:


> I don't mind the size increase. I've seen several 2254's measure just over 41mm. Mine measures in at 41.7-41.8 between several different mics used. No matter if I measure 8->2 or 10->4.
> 
> But, like you, I think a 38mm-38.5mm would sell like gangbusters.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The size is a good increase even if the mics don't measure much change. It is equivalent to the Rolex Maxi case.

I have owned two other 41mm versions and this is a beefier watch, I love it.


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

Great first time post! Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> The size is a good increase even if the mics don't measure much change. It is equivalent to the Rolex Maxi case.
> 
> I have owned two other 41mm versions and this is a beefier watch, I love it.
> 
> View attachment 13824757


I noticed the additional height more than the diameter.

I'll grab some wrist shots of the two the next time I see my buddy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

This is really nice. Omega Seamaster Diver 300M Ceramic-and-Titanium


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Cybotron said:


> This is really nice. Omega Seamaster Diver 300M Ceramic-and-Titanium
> 
> View attachment 13824963
> 
> ...


It looks stunning. But, they made it bigger. Apparently 43mm. That's going the wrong direction IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

BufordTJustice said:


> It looks stunning. But, they made it bigger. Apparently 43mm. That's going the wrong direction IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it could be intended for certain portion of market that still yearns for bigger divers. Look at Rolex SD43. The size increase was not necessary IMO, but Rolex still did it.

I think standard size divers should be kept to 40-42mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

BufordTJustice said:


> It looks stunning. But, they made it bigger. Apparently 43mm. That's going the wrong direction IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I don't understand the size increase. I can still pull it off though.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

achilles said:


> I think it could be intended for certain portion of market that still yearns for bigger divers. Look at Rolex SD43. The size increase was not necessary IMO, but Rolex still did it.
> 
> I think standard size divers should be kept to 40-42mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yeah my Seiko Kinetic Tuna is huge, but it pulls it off on my wrist. Still. The 42mm of the SMPmc just seems so perfect the longer I wear it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Wrist shot. Working on my birthday. Again. Still.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seilu (Apr 8, 2013)

I think the new Seamaster looks pretty good, but does anyone else think that the wave dial is a bit too distracting?


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

BufordTJustice said:


> Wrist shot. Working on my birthday. Again. Still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes it all worth it, doesn't it? 

And happy birthday, mate!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Seilu said:


> I think the new Seamaster looks pretty good, but does anyone else think that the wave dial is a bit too distracting?


When the model was first released I thought so until I seen them at my AD.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seilu (Apr 8, 2013)

Cybotron said:


> When the model was 1st released I thought so until I seen them at my AD.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It looks cool in it's own fashion, but I feel like it would be easy to look dated


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Seilu said:


> It looks cool in it's own fashion, but I feel like it would be easy to look dated


I don't think so.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seilu (Apr 8, 2013)

Cybotron said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Omegas look dated very easily because of the constant changes, but the current new seamaster looks like a modern Alien watch with the rib/spine-like waves. It's very cool and technical, but not very clean so I don't see it aging as well as other dive watches.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Seilu said:


> Omegas look dated very easily because of the constant changes, but the current new seamaster looks like a modern Alien watch with the rib/spine-like waves. It's very cool and technical, but not very clean so I don't see it aging as well as other dive watches.


Well I guess you wont be buying one. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seilu (Apr 8, 2013)

Cybotron said:


> Well I guess you wont be buying one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Who knows? I said I'd never own a Rolex since I love Omega, then I went and bought a SubmarinerC, BLNR, Oyster Perpetual, and now I'm eyeing a Milgauss. For me if I look at a watch long enough and listen to enough kool-aid youtube reviews, I may pull the trigger.


----------



## Seilu (Apr 8, 2013)

Cybotron said:


> Well I guess you wont be buying one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Who knows? I said I'd never own a Rolex since I love Omega, then I went and bought a SubmarinerC, BLNR, Oyster Perpetual, and now I'm eyeing a Milgauss. For me if I look at a watch long enough and listen to enough kool-aid youtube reviews, I may pull the trigger.


----------



## Apples (Dec 28, 2010)

Seilu said:


> Who knows? I said I'd never own a Rolex since I love Omega, then I went and bought a SubmarinerC, BLNR, Oyster Perpetual, and now I'm eyeing a Milgauss. For me if I look at a watch long enough and listen to enough kool-aid youtube reviews, I may pull the trigger.


Can't argue with that. I like that Rolex keeps things the same, so that a 10 plus year old watch still looks the same. But I also like that Omega freshens things up a bit. I think the strategy works for each. Rolex, if you wait years to get one, you'll want it to look "new" for a while to come. Omega, since you can readily buy, in a few years you'll be looking for a fresh design after owning it.


----------



## Seilu (Apr 8, 2013)

Apples said:


> Can't argue with that. I like that Rolex keeps things the same, so that a 10 plus year old watch still looks the same. But I also like that Omega freshens things up a bit. I think the strategy works for each. Rolex, if you wait years to get one, you'll want it to look "new" for a while to come. Omega, since you can readily buy, in a few years you'll be looking for a fresh design after owning it.


That's the truth, and I love how modern Omegas look: modern. The issue is money isn't an unlimited resource and every time Omega refreshes a model, the old one becomes more obscure/undesirable and there goes its resale value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

BufordTJustice said:


> I'm a very long time lurker/reader, but this is my first post. I would actually like to thank all of the active users on this forum for the info and perspective they provide.
> 
> Since I was a young man, I have loved the look of the SMP. Despite not being a huge fan of the JB films in which it was originally featured, the watch resonated with me. Fast forward to a few years back and one of my best friends found a 50th anniversary GMT (sword hands) in fantastic condition and it shook me. Every time I see him, off canned my Seiko Kinetic Tuna and on went that watch. He was always kind enough to say nice things about the tool diver that he got handed (I DO love my Seiko SUN). Fast forward some more to a few days before Christmas 2018 and I was in an AD closing this deal. Lol. I tried all the AT's (loved them and I will own one), a Railmaster (a tiny bit too much vintage aestheticfor me), and all three of the non-gold SMP's (black, sincere, and blue face). The black really spoke to me with the red accents on the dial. While wearing the blue, it was VERY handsome but I found myself wishing that the blue was darker (closer to Navy or Cobalt blue), like the earlier 2500 caliber watch. The silver also looked absolutely incredible, but lacked any color accent that contrasted with the face like the red-on-black. So the AD and I agreed on a 10% discount on the last black-on-bracelet in the store and I left a happy man.
> 
> ...


Wow beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> Congrats and awesome review/post. The new black SMP is a great all arounder. I just bought the blue dial this past weekend but I was torn between the black and blue. I went blue to add some variety to my black dial watch collection and am loving it. In normal lighting it really comes off as more navy blue.
> 
> Great post and congrats!
> Mine says hello.
> ...


How does it feel on the wrist?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Titan II (Dec 11, 2010)

BufordTJustice said:


> Wrist shot. Working on my birthday. Again. Still.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very Happy Birthday to you, sir!! Many happy returns of the day

René


----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

DripCassanova said:


> How does it feel on the wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a flat 7 inch wrist and it fits me like a glove. The bracelet is a great fit and I really like the adjustable clasp. I think it wears very similar to a 2500 Planet Ocean which was great. To me it has the right balance of wrist presence and comfort.

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

BufordTJustice said:


> It looks stunning. But, they made it bigger. Apparently 43mm. That's going the wrong direction IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this will wear unexpectedly nice when you factor in the (lack of)weight of the ceramic case. And black is slimming, after all.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

1165dvd said:


> I think this will wear unexpectedly nice when you factor in the (lack of)weight of the ceramic case. And black is slimming, after all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Good point. I forgot about the weight reduction.

I would ADORE a GMT in this line. Omega, DO YOU HEAR ME?!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Would be nice


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Friday lume shot in the break room.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

The black and red really do it for me. Been the best GADA watch I've ever had.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, I finally decided to pull the trigger and join the club. New SMP (in black) en route. It’s on the black rubber but in then next few days I’ll get the SS bracelet on order. 

Then I can send in my 2201.50 PO for maintenance... Excited to receive this new timepiece. Now I have to decide whether to take the new SMP or my trusty 2200.50 PO (purchased in ‘09) on my impending trip to Ecuador. I bought it on SS but keep it on the OEM rubber strap for vacations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

om3ga_fan said:


> Well, I finally decided to pull the trigger and join the club. New SMP (in black) en route. It's on the black rubber but in then next few days I'll get the SS bracelet on order.
> 
> Then I can send in my 2201.50 PO for maintenance... Excited to receive this new timepiece. Now I have to decide whether to take the new SMP or my trusty 2200.50 PO (purchased in '09) on my impending trip to Ecuador. I bought it on SS but keep it on the OEM rubber strap for vacations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I rec taking the SMPmc. 

Wrist shot:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Arrived today. Photos to follow. LOVE IT. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

om3ga_fan said:


> Arrived today. Photos to follow. LOVE IT.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent!!!!

Feel free to post them here! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

Sunshine










Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Instant classic!!! I love the Bond NATO as well!! Keep the pictures coming. Make sure and put them in the official Seamaster thread as well. 

I've got a true Sail cloth on the way from Australia to Los Estados Unidos from Time & Tide. Black with red stitch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

These photos aren't helping me. I have always loved the SMP in every iteration. Now they have released this model! Some of the photos in this thread are better than anything Omega release. Im surprised the grey model isn't more popular though as that is the one that caught my eye in the window. My problem (although its hardly a problem) is im constantly trying to reduce my watches to a small collection that I wear in rotation. Ive bought so many watches over the years that I've literally worn for hours. My most recent was a Christopher ward dress watch. I never wear dress watches! but thought it would be nice to wear for smarter occasions. If and when those occasions arise im not going to wear a christopher ward and leave my omega/tudor at home. So that was sold on. Ive finally learned my lesson with "adding to the collection" and now have a few watches that I wear and love. Being fairly active I need a tough watch so the dive watch or variation of, is ideal for me. The new SMP is one of the nicest watches that ive seen for several years. My only struggle now is the blue version is similar to my Tudor Pelagos which is the best watch ive ever owned (which includes Rolex) so that's got to stay. The grey version which is wonderful and a massive variation of the SMPs of various years is close to my grey Aqua terra which is my "dress watch" as its sporty, waterproof and has a wonderful sparkle but the dial is very close to the grey SMP. Ive also got a Tudor black bay which is another great dive watch that has a black (dark grey) dial so im struggling with fitting it into the rotation. There are many things I love about the SMP but if if was going to be harsh toward it, the HE valve is a bit weird and im thinking the bright bezel markings may get a bit tiring over time. Sword hands should have made a comeback too! Thanks for reading. I may be back at some point with photos of my new SMP.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Precision update. Timing run started on 1/2/19.

Worn every day without exception. Stored dial up on my dresser at night for the last 15 days, maybe more. This timing ruin is really great. Settled into a .6 spd fast rate.

I did not begin the run with sync to the atomic clock, so ignore that as it was offset from my Seamaster at the start.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Wrist shot!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

thx67 said:


> These photos aren't helping me. I have always loved the SMP in every iteration. Now they have released this model! Some of the photos in this thread are better than anything Omega release. Im surprised the grey model isn't more popular though as that is the one that caught my eye in the window. My problem (although its hardly a problem) is im constantly trying to reduce my watches to a small collection that I wear in rotation. Ive bought so many watches over the years that I've literally worn for hours. My most recent was a Christopher ward dress watch. I never wear dress watches! but thought it would be nice to wear for smarter occasions. If and when those occasions arise im not going to wear a christopher ward and leave my omega/tudor at home. So that was sold on. Ive finally learned my lesson with "adding to the collection" and now have a few watches that I wear and love. Being fairly active I need a tough watch so the dive watch or variation of, is ideal for me. The new SMP is one of the nicest watches that ive seen for several years. My only struggle now is the blue version is similar to my Tudor Pelagos which is the best watch ive ever owned (which includes Rolex) so that's got to stay. The grey version which is wonderful and a massive variation of the SMPs of various years is close to my grey Aqua terra which is my "dress watch" as its sporty, waterproof and has a wonderful sparkle but the dial is very close to the grey SMP. Ive also got a Tudor black bay which is another great dive watch that has a black (dark grey) dial so im struggling with fitting it into the rotation. There are many things I love about the SMP but if if was going to be harsh toward it, the HE valve is a bit weird and im thinking the bright bezel markings may get a bit tiring over time. Sword hands should have made a comeback too! Thanks for reading. I may be back at some point with photos of my new SMP.


Go sling one on your wrist (if you can find one). The Reese's HEV just isn't an issue on-wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamstur (Nov 6, 2017)

BufordTJustice said:


> Go sling one on your wrist (if you can find one). The Reese's HEV just isn't an issue on-wrist.


100% agree. The HEV quickly just becomes a part of the design element. I consider myself primarily a Rolex/Tudor guy, have a Hulk and 'had' a Black Bay Noir and Black Bay 58. The SMPc came in on Sat and iI haven't taken it off since. I'd put this thing right up against the SubC, while it completely blows the Black Bay and Pelagos lines away.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Hamstur said:


> 100% agree. The HEV quickly just becomes a part of the design element. I consider myself primarily a Rolex/Tudor guy, have a Hulk and 'had' a Black Bay Noir and Black Bay 58. The SMPc came in on Sat and iI haven't taken it off since. I'd put this thing right up against the SubC, while it completely blows the Black Bay and Pelagos lines away.


For me, the HEV is a bifurcated issue. It's partly a signature marque of the design of the Seamaster, like BMW's kidney grilles, a 911's profile, etc. And it's also a design improvement over the previous generations because it retains 30-50m of water resistance even when un-screwed.

I read that this wasn't because a saturation diver would ever need to operate the HEV while underwater, but because the number one cause of damage to the watch was water ingress from an HEV that somebody forgot to close. And, in that respect, it's no different from a crown that maintains some WR ability when not secured.

Omega really put on a show with this one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

BufordTJustice said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RacingGreen II (Nov 29, 2018)

BufordTJustice said:


> For me, the HEV is a bifurcated issue. It's partly a signature marque of the design of the Seamaster, like BMW's kidney grilles, a 911's profile, etc. And it's also a design improvement over the previous generations because it retains 30-50m of water resistance even when un-screwed.
> 
> I read that this wasn't because a saturation diver would ever need to operate the HEV while underwater, but because the number one cause of damage to the watch was water ingress from an HEV that somebody forgot to close. And, in that respect, it's no different from a crown that maintains some WR ability when not secured.
> 
> Omega really put on a show with this one.


Fair play though there an argument they've introduced an unnecessary structural weakness and then mitigated it!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

RacingGreen II said:


> Fair play though there an argument they've introduced an unnecessary structural weakness and then mitigated it!


Rolex did the same thing and struggled for years with their "automatic" HEV in the Sub tending to automatically leak without warning. In a luxury diver, the HEV is a feature that many buyers expect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

#seamasterdragmaster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Timing run update:

This is getting crazy. Rolex might be in a bit of a panic if this performance is writ large across the Omega line.

.1 seconds fast per day across 126 hours. Average of 1.1 spd fast over 38.9 days. 

And that's while sustaining multiple minor shocks (one series was using a mini sledgehammer while wearing the watch to hammer on some metal). And my workspace in my lab has my left hand hovering directly over an RME Babyface Pro external DAC/volume control, and about six inches from a three pound slug of radial neodymium that is the woofer motor for my active BlueSky Sat6D studio monitors on my desk. All day. Or sitting directly next to the N52 neodymium magnets of HDD's inside servers or workstations while I work on them. It's not lived an easy life. And it's just KILLING IT!!! I'm beyond pleased! From a miniature machine spinning in my wrist!

No watch winders (I don't own one yet). I simply place it dial up on my dresser at night and wear it all day, every day.

Also, it hasn't been hand wound more than once for the entire timing run. Just sensational.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Filski (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi all,

Did not want to create a standalone post so this was perfect place to share my purchase of this, for me, grail piece! 

Have been lurking around the omega forums for quite some time, while saving for this, sadly every time I reached the goal figure something always came up that took precedence, like marriage.... new car.... for the wife :O so my dream timepiece had to always be put on hold, but no more!

I have been dreaming about this since a young age of around 8 when I first saw an omega around Mr Bond's wrist in 1995 movie... (my childhood years were spent in eastern Russia.... thus western movies came there slightly later). Anyway, I did nearly pull the trigger in early 2018 on a SMP with black dial, but decided to wait on Basel to see if SMP will get an update and gosh it did! 

I know this is not a bond SMP (I will get my hands on a quartz one day), but to me this was years of waiting and made the purchase that little bit special. I always wanted my first omega to be brand new from the store and must say the way I was treated and the whole purchase was fantastic! 

Here are some wrist shots, I do wear suits for work and they tend to be blue/grey which makes the watch pop even more hence that was my preferred choice of the new SMP(w).

So far this is my third week of ownership and thus far have not really left my wrist 

Regards F


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Filski said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Did not want to create a standalone post so this was perfect place to share my purchase of this, for me, grail piece!
> 
> ...


Just beautiful! Keep the pictures and posts coming!!

And it's not the "Bond" watch for now. Let's see what this next movie brings. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Has anyone purchased the OEM rubber strap separately? Do you know how much will set us back?


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Stanul said:


> Has anyone purchased the OEM rubber strap separately? Do you know how much will set us back?


Not the rubber. I heard the Omega NATO straps are going for ~$150 at Omega boutiques.

I ordered a genuine sail cloth strap in black with red stitching from Time and Tide down in Australia for mine. I'll post pictures once it comes in.

This strap in 20mm:














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

Stanul said:


> Has anyone purchased the OEM rubber strap separately? Do you know how much will set us back?


From memory I was quoted £220.00.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

Stanul said:


> Has anyone purchased the OEM rubber strap separately? Do you know how much will set us back?


They are on backorder for many months

I have the rubber in stock at my AD but the clasp is still out. I ordered almost 3 months ago.

I am selling my watch, so if anyone is interested in the rubber, let me know 

Omega prices are $235 for strap, $40 for clasp (USD)


----------



## thx67 (Jul 5, 2007)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> They are on backorder for many months
> 
> I have the rubber in stock at my AD but the clasp is still out. I ordered almost 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


$40 for the clasp? Do you mean buckle? That sounds cheap even for an omega buckle.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

thx67 said:


> $40 for the clasp? Do you mean buckle? That sounds cheap even for an omega buckle.


Yes, buckle. $40 is the going rate from Omega.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> They are on backorder for many months
> 
> I have the rubber in stock at my AD but the clasp is still out. I ordered almost 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


I'm interested, if still available.

I picked up the SMP in black last week. It's a beautiful piece for sure, and getting more wrist time than my Sub atm. Very wearable size and I'm finding the dial and bezel to be very responsive to lighting conditions, whilst the HEV seems to disappear a bit on the wrist (I'm a lefty). Very happy with the watch as an all-rounder with enough looks to mesmerize when the opportunity arises.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Kirkawall said:


> I'm interested, if still available.
> 
> I picked up the SMP in black last week. It's a beautiful piece for sure, and getting more wrist time than my Sub atm. Very wearable size and I'm finding the dial and bezel to be very responsive to lighting conditions, whilst the HEV seems to disappear a bit on the wrist (I'm a lefty). Very happy with the watch as an all-rounder with enough looks to mesmerize when the opportunity arises.


Feel free to post some pictures here. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eijiboy (Dec 7, 2006)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> They are on backorder for many months
> 
> I have the rubber in stock at my AD but the clasp is still out. I ordered almost 3 months ago.
> 
> ...


i wish your smp is blue. i could have bought it for that price


----------



## cinealta (Dec 20, 2013)

Love it! Beautiful watch.


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

Stanul said:


> Has anyone purchased the OEM rubber strap separately? Do you know how much will set us back?


Straps are $232 and tang buckles are $50 plus shipping


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

BufordTJustice said:


> Just beautiful! Keep the pictures and posts coming!!
> 
> And it's not the "Bond" watch for now. Let's see what this next movie brings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One of the Omega guys said... It's not Daniel Craig in that ad, it's 'James Bond'! Make of that as you wish, although it wouldn't surprise me if another one appears so the die-hards will go out and buy this, and then have to buy a-n-other as well. Marketing at it's finest


----------



## Pietros (Feb 13, 2019)

Just a few pics of my new black dial version, can't take my eyes off it!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

TSC said:


> One of the Omega guys said... It's not Daniel Craig in that ad, it's 'James Bond'! Make of that as you wish, although it wouldn't surprise me if another one appears so the die-hards will go out and buy this, and then have to buy a-n-other as well. Marketing at it's finest


I see it as an ongoing legacy. Just as Bond evolves, so does his watch. Seeing beautiful Omegas on his wrist doesn't bother me anymore than seeing him driving beautiful Aston Martins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Pietros said:


> Just a few pics of my new black dial version, can't take my eyes off it!
> View attachment 13890173
> View attachment 13890175
> View attachment 13890177
> ...


Just beautiful! The ceramic dial is really something else. Enjoy it!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TSC (Jul 14, 2008)

BufordTJustice said:


> I see it as an ongoing legacy. Just as Bond evolves, so does his watch. Seeing beautiful Omegas on his wrist doesn't bother me anymore than seeing him driving beautiful Aston Martins.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could see Bond wearing the one you own, although I can't picture him wearing that bright blue strap that's in his ad, Maybe if there was an underwater scene.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pietros said:


> Just a few pics of my new black dial version, can't take my eyes off it!
> View attachment 13890173
> View attachment 13890175
> View attachment 13890177
> ...


Wow. That's a clear crystal. Invisible


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

Pietros said:


> Just a few pics of my new black dial version, can't take my eyes off it!


Great watch and pics. Hope you didn't scratch your bracelet. You're a braver man than me!


----------



## Pietros (Feb 13, 2019)

Dohnut said:


> Great watch and pics. Hope you didn't scratch your bracelet. You're a braver man than me!


Not a mark, extreme care was exercised! ;-)


----------



## Pietros (Feb 13, 2019)

Dohnut said:


> Great watch and pics. Hope you didn't scratch your bracelet. You're a braver man than me!


Not a mark, extreme care was exercised! ;-)


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Pietros said:


> Not a mark, extreme care was exercised! ;-)


You've raised the bar for a first post, great shots!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Should arrive at the end of this month as it's backordered. Went with this one.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pietros said:


> Not a mark, extreme care was exercised! ;-)


Well done.

Just this week I carefully took a pic on some rocks and sure enough scratched the case.

When will I learn?


----------



## 3502dav (Feb 9, 2019)

Thought I wanted a Planet Ocean. These SMP photos are awesome. I’m going to the boutique shop in VA tomorrow to see how it looks on my wrist. Hopefully I don’t get suckered into buying one for full price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

I love mine. Picked it up last week, and have been wearing it non-stop while travelling. Astonishing quality at the price, and much different on the wrist than I expected from pix. It's a complicated but balanced design, so much to look at.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Cybotron said:


> Should arrive at the end of this month as it's backordered. Went with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man. Pictures as soon as you get it, please! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Kirkawall said:


> I love mine. Picked it up last week, and have been wearing it non-stop while travelling. Astonishing quality at the price, and much different on the wrist than I expected from pix. It's a complicated but balanced design, so much to look at.
> 
> View attachment 13891537


Mine wears smaller and lighter than a piece of its true size and mass. What are your impressions?

The design seems to veer from complicated to significantly less so depending on the ambient light conditions. It's really fascinating to look at.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

BufordTJustice said:


> Oh man. Pictures as soon as you get it, please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## navjing0614 (Oct 18, 2013)

Enjoying mine. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pietros (Feb 13, 2019)

BufordTJustice said:


> Mine wears smaller and lighter than a piece of its true size and mass. What are your impressions?
> 
> The design seems to veer from complicated to significantly less so depending on the ambient light conditions. It's really fascinating to look at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I absolutely agree, the 42mm size worried me but those end links drop straight down making it wear smaller-if anyone has doubts, try one on at an AD but realise that you'll probably end up buying it! ;-)


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

BufordTJustice said:


> Mine wears smaller and lighter than a piece of its true size and mass. What are your impressions?
> 
> The design seems to veer from complicated to significantly less so depending on the ambient light conditions. It's really fascinating to look at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I honestly forget mine is on half the time. I love the interplay of light, wave pattern, ceramic, and dial color.

It's the best watch I have ever owned, giving my Aqua Terra a run for it's money!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

BufordTJustice said:


> Mine wears smaller and lighter than a piece of its true size and mass. What are your impressions?
> 
> The design seems to veer from complicated to significantly less so depending on the ambient light conditions. It's really fascinating to look at.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, definitely wears smaller. I'm a lefty, so was worried a bit about the HEV digging into my wrist but in practice it's barely noticeable. Overall quality from dial to bracelet is beyond reproach and I strongly prefer this new bezel arrangement -- they've struck a nice balance between weight and slip, it's a very reassuring haptic feel, and a whole lot of fun to twiddle with. I do think this watch needs to be worn to make sense.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Pietros said:


> I absolutely agree, the 42mm size worried me but those end links drop straight down making it wear smaller-if anyone has doubts, try one on at an AD but realise that you'll probably end up buying it! ;-)


The end links and the granular adjustment of the bracelet really make fit an exercise in perfection for this watch. I don't see why this clasp doesn't get deployed across the entire Seamaster and Speedmaster line; it's that good.



JoeC said:


> I honestly forget mine is on half the time. I love the interplay of light, wave pattern, ceramic, and dial color.
> 
> It's the best watch I have ever owned, giving my Aqua Terra a run for it's money!
> 
> View attachment 13893471


I've done that. Really, honestly, forgotten that it was on my wrist.



Kirkawall said:


> Yes, definitely wears smaller. I'm a lefty, so was worried a bit about the HEV digging into my wrist but in practice it's barely noticeable. Overall quality are beyond reproach and I strongly prefer this new bezel arrangement -- they've struck a nice balance between weight and slip, it's a very reassuring haptic feel, and a whole lot of fun to twiddle with. I do think this watch needs to be worn to make sense.


The bezel has moved up several notches (to coin a phrase) in tactile feel and quality even from the previous generation SMPc, which was no slouch.

When next to a 2254, the strong familial DNA of the line is evident. They're siblings. It's obvious. And even though the SMPmc is taller/thicker (and larger in diameter by less than a full mm), the superior clasp and bracelet really bring parity between them in terms of apparent size on-wrist. Which is high praise indeed as the early SMP was just as easy to slide under a dress cuff as it was to play in the dirt or water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Time & Tide real sail cloth strap (20mm). Black with red deviated stitch. Real woven nylon. Not embossed vinyl. Shipped to the US for under $70! Brushed stainless buckle included. 

I'm digging it!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

It's a great looking watch. It's definitely in my list. I have a PO 2500D. Can't wait to add the Seamaster to the team!

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pietros (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow, that looks great, the black & red work perfectly with the dial.


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

I have to say the more time I spend with it the more I like it. Hopefully the bracelet comes in soon. But, until then, plenty of OEM NATO straps and the OEM rubber strap to tide me over.

Now I need to send in the 2201.50 PO for service!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead Reckoner (Feb 17, 2019)

Funnily enough, I'm trying to decide between the PO 2500 and a SMPmc... any thoughts? The used PO is about £1100 cheaper than the new SMPmc.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Dead Reckoner said:


> Funnily enough, I'm trying to decide between the PO 2500 and a SMPmc... any thoughts? The used PO is about £1100 cheaper than the new SMPmc.


I'm not going to try to talk anybody out of a PO. But, you really should try both on. There's no wrong answer. But they are very different on wrist.

I tried several PO pieces on and the SMPmc has a synergy, GADA appeal that none of the PO pieces had FOR ME. But you gotta figure out what YOU want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Dead Reckoner said:


> Funnily enough, I'm trying to decide between the PO 2500 and a SMPmc... any thoughts? The used PO is about £1100 cheaper than the new SMPmc.


Tough call. In all honesty if I had to choose ONE between them, I'd still go PO 2500. I know it's too young to be called a classic and iconic but that's how it feels.

The new 300 is an incredible watch. It's been enhanced in almost every way possible. I'm enjoying the hell out of it. But there's something about the PO 2500....

I say pick one now and add the other later 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead Reckoner (Feb 17, 2019)

om3ga_fan said:


> Tough call. In all honesty if I had to choose ONE between them, I'd still go PO 2500. I know it's too young to be called a classic and iconic but that's how it feels.
> 
> The new 300 is an incredible watch. It's been enhanced in almost every way possible. I'm enjoying the hell out of it. But there's something about the PO 2500....
> 
> ...


That's the feeling I've got, so far. I've yet to try on the new 300, though. It really is striking. Given the new in-house and the first exhibition caseback on a 300, it might just be set to become a collectable classic. My head keeps jumping back and forth!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Dead Reckoner said:


> That's the feeling I've got, so far. I've yet to try on the new 300, though. It really is striking. Given the new in-house and the first exhibition caseback on a 300, it might just be set to become a collectable classic. My head keeps jumping back and forth!


If you even think you might like it, give it a shot in person. It punches way above its weight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

For those of you who are swapping straps, how straightforward is it to remove and refit the bracelet? The Pelagos nightmare refit has made me cautious about changing out the Omega, but I’ve got a Robby I was thinking might work well.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Double post


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Kirkawall said:


> For those of you who are swapping straps, how straightforward is it to remove and refit the bracelet? The Pelagos nightmare refit has made me cautious about changing out the Omega, but I've got a Robby I was thinking might work well.


I just put the bracelet back on. I have the Bergeon strap tool (6767-F) and that made it easy.

Thirty seconds a side. And the was going nice and slow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

BufordTJustice said:


> I just put the bracelet back on. I have the Bergeon strap tool (6767-F) and that made it easy.
> 
> Thirty seconds a side. And the was going nice and slow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect. You have inspired me to action.

I'd been looking at pliers but will pick up some extra tips for my Bergy instead.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Twinning with my buddy's 50th Anniversary GMT.

Note that they are not the same distance from the lens and they're within 1mm of diameter.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

Joining the club 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

PsychoKandy said:


> Joining the club
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jodanjo (Jan 4, 2019)

nice review and great pictures..its like watching models posing


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

Cybotron said:


> Should arrive at the end of this month as it's backordered. Went with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for the pictures: blue+sedna is hard to find even in ADs to see it in person.


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

Dead Reckoner said:


> Funnily enough, I'm trying to decide between the PO 2500 and a SMPmc... any thoughts? The used PO is about £1100 cheaper than the new SMPmc.


You really can't lose
I bought the new SMP yesterday and it is the best watch I've owned.....as a consequence I've just sold my PO2500 (which if it wasn't for house renovations I'd never have done It) which without doubt is a future classic

The question to answer is additional technology and a little bling or ultimate utility......I will buy another PO 2500 that's for sure

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyCy (Feb 26, 2019)

My baby


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

TonyCy said:


> My baby
> 
> View attachment 13928653


Beautiful! Those blue hands look amazing!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

BufordTJustice said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, I love my non wave SMP but almost wishing I had hung a little while longer, the new version is really growing on me

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

stonehead887 said:


> Very nice, I love my non wave SMP but almost wishing I had hung a little while longer, the new version is really growing on me
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


I very nearly bought one of those. However, the prices I found from ADs were just too close to the SMPmc and, in person, the 2018 SMPmc really spoke to me. They're obviously very similar, but they're also not.

I wouldn't kick either out of bed, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyCy (Feb 26, 2019)

BufordTJustice said:


> Beautiful! Those blue hands look amazing!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the double anti reflective coating does a great job exposing the dial!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

TonyCy said:


> I think the double anti reflective coating does a great job exposing the dial!


Agreed. It makes it so easy to admire the dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abccoin (Jul 18, 2012)

stonehead887 said:


> BufordTJustice said:
> 
> 
> > Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


I hear that... I always thought my plain black no waves smpc was the best of all but pics like that make me second guess!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I was a little bummed out at first when I saw these last year but man they’ve grown on me.


----------



## Contaygious (May 9, 2014)

You guys are killing me! My mark ii is still 7 weeks away and already obsessing on this one. I'm torn between black, blue, and silver blue. I really love the red hand on black and blue options... But silver dial seems more unique and looks great with blue rubber. People say it's really thick... But sounds fine from this thread and I guess thinner than my mark ii ha.


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

Contaygious said:


> You guys are killing me! My mark ii is still 7 weeks away and already obsessing on this one. I'm torn between black, blue, and silver blue. I really love the red hand on black and blue options... But silver dial seems more unique and looks great with blue rubber. People say it's really thick... But sounds fine from this thread and I guess thinner than my mark ii ha.


You need to go and try them on. I was all set to get the silver dial version and when I tried them all on, I left with the blue dial one. As for thickness, it a little thicker than the previous version but thinner than the 1st gen PO. I don't notice it at all on the bracelet and on the rubber you certainly won't.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Chronometeric precision/stability update.

Simply stunning performance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kadmus (Jan 21, 2019)

I have an opportunity to change my Speedmaster Professional for a new 2018 Seamaster black on bracelet and an oem nato strap.

I love my speedy, but it kills me that it is not waterproof. In the other hand I think the speedy holds its value better.

What do you guys think?

Picture for reference.










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

kadmus said:


> I have an opportunity to change my Speedmaster Professional for a new 2018 Seamaster black on bracelet and an oem nato strap.
> 
> I love my speedy, but it kills me that it is not waterproof. In the other hand I think the speedy holds its value better.
> 
> ...


Don't sell your speedy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

kadmus said:


> I have an opportunity to change my Speedmaster Professional for a new 2018 Seamaster black on bracelet and an oem nato strap.
> 
> I love my speedy, but it kills me that it is not waterproof. In the other hand I think the speedy holds its value better.
> 
> ...


Go for it!!! You can always get another Speedy.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardaway (Jun 21, 2017)

Really nice. I prefer it on the rubber strap, never really cared for the SMP bracelet (aesthetics not the quality).


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Apologies I’m new to the world of Omega; How likely and how soon would Omega drop a mid-size version of this watch? 6 inch wrister here and this wears a bit big on me...


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

ahonobaka said:


> Apologies I'm new to the world of Omega; How likely and how soon would Omega drop a mid-size version of this watch? 6 inch wrister here and this wears a bit big on me...


Oh geez. I'm no expert but I would say not any sooner than Basil World 2020

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

Cybotron said:


> Should arrive at the end of this month as it's backordered. Went with this one.


Not arrived yet? I'm considering buying one in this same configuration (blue/sedna), or maybe with bracelet, but can't find real pictures of real people (not interested in studio shoots) :-D


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

savio.79 said:


> Not arrived yet? I'm considering buying one in this same configuration (blue/sedna), or maybe with bracelet, but can't find real pictures of real people (not interested in studio shoots) :-D


The OB in Orlando, FL has one in the case. I actually didn't care for the pictures much.... but it looks really good in person. Not nearly as showy/gaudy as I was worried it might. Really strong look on the blue rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

savio.79 said:


> Not arrived yet? I'm considering buying one in this same configuration (blue/sedna), or maybe with bracelet, but can't find real pictures of real people (not interested in studio shoots) :-D


Still waiting. Lots of these are on backorder. Hopefully soon. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

Cybotron said:


> Still waiting. Lots of these are on backorder. Hopefully soon.


I hope it too. Strangely, I can't find any picture of a blue/sedna Seamaster in the sunlight! I trust in you ahah


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

Cybotron said:


> Still waiting. Lots of these are on backorder. Hopefully soon.


I hope it too. Strangely, I can't find any picture of a blue/sedna Seamaster in the sunlight! I trust in you ahah


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

savio.79 said:


> I hope it too. Strangely, I can't find any picture of a blue/sedna Seamaster in the sunlight! I trust in you ahah


Just heard from my dealer it's looking like this week or the following week mine will come in. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezza (Aug 4, 2010)

Love my 2018 SMP, but if I had a Speedy Pro, I wouldn’t make the trade. These are very different watches. If you don’t like the Speedy, by all means go ahead, but I think anyone’s collection would do well to have both of these watches. You can find lots of 300M Chronometers, but not a lot of manual-wound chronographs with the Speedmaster’s history.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Cybotron said:


> Just heard from my dealer it's looking like this week or the following week mine will come in.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Looks like I will have mine tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

Cybotron said:


> Looks like I will have mine tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Crossed my fingers for you!


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

double


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

savio.79 said:


> *Crossed my fingers for you*!


Well, it worked!

Now, we want many pictures of it! ahah!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Loving it









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jfire1 (Jul 28, 2017)

Massive improvement from the flat face ceramics. Was not impressed by those at all but love all the variants in this new range.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Here's another










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul718 (Jul 27, 2014)

So I don’t know why I did this, but I did. Purchased both new from my AD this month. I am going to sell the blue one, but man, I think it photographs better than the black.


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

Rahul718 said:


> So I don't know why I did this, but I did. Purchased both new from my AD this month. I am going to sell the blue one, but man, I think it photographs better than the black. https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13996603&stc=1&d=1553217075


Both beautiful!
I'm only guessing if it's the blue one who's gaining 10 seconds or it is the black one who's loosing time.... :think::-d


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

savio.79 said:


> Both beautiful!
> I'm only guessing if it's the blue one who's gaining 10 seconds or it is the black one who's loosing time.... :think::-d


Or one is gaining while the other is losing 5s. So many possibilities!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

ahonobaka said:


> Apologies I'm new to the world of Omega; How likely and how soon would Omega drop a mid-size version of this watch? 6 inch wrister here and this wears a bit big on me...


The mid-size (36mm) model never was the hottest sale, but it always was part of SMP 300m line-up.
It is rumoredthat between now - May, Omega is going to show the new SMP and updated SMP, so you may be lucky with the mid-size soon.


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

I fought the good fight. I swore that Planet Ocean 39.5mm would be my last.

But I failed. Lovin' it!


----------



## heatharnold (Jun 26, 2006)

10mmauto said:


> I fought the good fight. I swore that Planet Ocean 39.5mm would be my last.
> 
> But I failed. Lovin' it!
> 
> View attachment 14001131


Jeep Driver? I recognize that alien!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Bring your watch to work day! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfan1146 (Mar 15, 2019)

As a very happy 2201.50 owner I can’t really justify grabbing one of these since they are pretty similar in style, size and function. But holy hell, they look amazing. Gotta stay strong.....


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

BufordTJustice said:


> Bring your watch to work day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a 10mm!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

10mmauto said:


> Not a 10mm!


G21 gen4 with 200gr +P Gold Dots. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm hoping my watch arrives this week. This thread is torture. Been a long month of waiting.


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

BufordTJustice said:


> G21 gen4 with 200gr +P Gold Dots.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Technarchy said:


> .......Been a long month of waiting.


One month - you mean 30 or 31 days? Or just 28 because irt was the month of February and 2019 is not a leap year? :-d

Make a note to yourself to never order a watch from MKII - today it's been exactly 9 years and 1 week since I put in my Plank Order for the Project 300, homage to the vintage Seamaster 300 .......


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Say it with me: ISOCHRONISM!

No winder (stored crown up at night for this run). Daily driver. Every day. Plenty of neodymium HDD magnets. A few shocks. No babying.

Superb precision.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Finally arrived and it is absolutely stunning.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Technarchy said:


> Finally arrived and it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better in person than in pictures?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 369 (Jun 29, 2015)

Technarchy said:


> Finally arrived and it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate that dial is pure love

Inviato dal mio SM-G930F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

BufordTJustice said:


> Better in person than in pictures?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think the Omega official photos on the site do it justice. I was actually smitten by it first but opted for the Tudor Black Bay 41, which in retrospect was a mistake.

The ceramic dial, and bezel just look amazing on the wrist. The Omega clasp is unmatched as well.










And that Lume...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thadmach (Jul 12, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Ben.McDonald7 (Aug 31, 2015)

I finally got the OEM rubber strap for mine and I think it fits the look of the watch best. Don't get me wrong the new bracelet is a huge improvement and the adjustable clasp is very nice but I think the blue rubber really completes the look of the watch.

I'm still waiting on recieving the OEM buckle as Omega seems to be severely backordered.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

I got around to make the change:
Silver is out.
Black is in
People have been right about it: black works best!


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Technarchy said:


> Finally arrived and it is absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Stanul said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got around to make the change:
> Silver is out.
> ...


The black and red is really striking. And the minor color accent means that it really does go with every outfit.

Met a guy from another workplace that has a 2016 Daytona Cosmo. He was awfully smitten with the SMPmc. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

What a lovely piece congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

How are the outer AR coatings on these? Do they get fine scratches with use?


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

soufiane said:


> What a lovely piece congratulations
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

htrap2294 said:


> How are the outer AR coatings on these? Do they get fine scratches with use?


I'll compare the Omega to: a sapphlex Seiko Crystal from a 1996 quartz diver (a sandwich of mineral hardlex crystal bonded to an outer layer of real sapphire), a sapphire Crystal in my Seiko kinetic Tuna, a sapphire Crystal in my Tag SeL, and more ruined mineral crystals than I can even count across cheap watches I used to wear to work.

I was, and continue to be, fearful that the 2018 SMPmc will gain a scratch on the AR coating on the outside of the crystal.

HOWEVER, this fear is appearing more and more to be largely unfounded. I have made, on more than one occasion, direct and forceful contact with the Omega's Crystal and the following: sharp metal edges from sharp-stamped metal pieces inside of workstation and server chassis, rusty Porsche mufflers, drywall, stucco, decayed stucco, an aluminum road sign pole, a car door, a powder coated steel loudspeaker stand, and my 90 pound German Shepherd's canine incisor (thought I chipped his tooth).

Long story short, the Omega AR coating is holding up just as well as any of the above listed watches under shamefully similar circumstances.

Further, my wife has an ORIS Aquis diamond date that she has, to put it kindly, ABSOLUTELY PUNISHED.  The Omega Seamaster and her Aquis crystals both remain pristine.

At many different points, I have winced and cringed as my beloved Omeeega made more than incidental contact with the above listed items. Not a single scratch or imperfection so far.

Now, I'm a realist. I'm going to scratch this Crystal. I wear the watch every single day and do EVERYTHING while wearing it. I'm about to replace the spark plugs and coils in my 911. It's just a matter of time. But, I'm adjusting to the reality that a watch can be this pretty and THIS TOUGH at the same time.

Note: I routinely will run water over the crystal prior to gently cleaning it with a clean, soft cloth. I never try to clean it while dry, even with a microfiber lens cleaning cloth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Tried it on, also cross shopping the Speedy Pro. What do y'all think? I have 7.5 inch wrists (blessed, thanks god).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

htrap2294 said:


> Tried it on, also cross shopping the Speedy Pro. What do y'all think? I have 7.5 inch wrists (blessed, thanks god).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man. Two really solid choices.

What are your feelings about each watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Hasn't left my wrist since it arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Technarchy said:


> Hasn't left my wrist since it arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I ended up grabbing the silver dial one - don't see that one too often. I can't wait till it arrives!


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Double post...sorry, crappy internet.


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Anyone know if the silver dial one has blued hands or heat blued hands? I can’t seem to find any information on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pirateninja (Jan 13, 2018)

So the price difference between the watch on rubber versus steel is only 100 € in my country. The rubber costs about 250 separately. Does anyone know the price of the bracelet?


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

Think I was quoted about GBP 450 when I enquired.


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Pirateninja said:


> So the price difference between the watch on rubber versus steel is only 100 € in my country. The rubber costs about 250 separately. Does anyone know the price of the bracelet?


Not sure, but bracelet will always cost significantly and prohibitively more when not buying it with watch as package.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snake-Pliskin (Aug 4, 2014)

Just loving the ceramic titanium black edition ....


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Snake-Pliskin said:


> Just loving the ceramic titanium black edition ....
> 
> View attachment 14044981


Saw that one in person, it's lovely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattesq (Jan 18, 2014)

Love my new blue dial. It's a great value proposition! A lot of watch for the money.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

mattesq said:


> Love my new blue dial. It's a great value proposition! A lot of watch for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As is the Audi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)

htrap2294 said:


> As is the Audi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's different, if not inverse, sorry! in my honest opinion, Audi is a lot of money for a car. Sorry again. Personal tastes.


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

savio.79 said:


> I think it's different, if not inverse, sorry! in my honest opinion, Audi is a lot of money for a car. Sorry again. Personal tastes.


When speaking German cars, Audi gives a lot of stuff standard that BMW, Mercedes, Porsche doesn't. When comparing Swiss watches, Omega gives a lot of features that other brands would make you pay for. That is what I mean by my statement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattesq (Jan 18, 2014)

htrap2294 said:


> As is the Audi!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree actually. It's my wife's car but we looked at a lot of cars in this class and Audi definitely delivered the most car for the money (Quattro is standard for example). And frankly Audi's lineage in terms of racing is far greater than the other brands out there, except for maybe Porsche. She drives the Q5 and for a small SUV it's a lot of fun to drive.

All of this said, I drive a Ford F150 because I do live in Texas after all.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

The blue dial 2018 SMPs on bracelet look pretty sharp. 

I just don't like the non-tapered bracelet look, I'd consider getting this on rubber to go with with Rolex 16610.


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Omega certainly gave care to the design from all angles.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Technarchy said:


> Omega certainly gave care to the design from all angles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. It's the most complete SMP design of the modern era.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mayah110 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow I am really impressed with what Omega ddI with that watch. I thought at first I wouldn’t like it but now.... Damn


----------



## Pietros (Feb 13, 2019)

Apologies if this has been posted previously but man, look at that box!


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

That ceramic bezel is phenomenal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgeek216 (Apr 13, 2019)

Ben.McDonald7 said:


> I finally got the OEM rubber strap for mine and I think it fits the look of the watch best. Don't get me wrong the new bracelet is a huge improvement and the adjustable clasp is very nice but I think the blue rubber really completes the look of the watch.
> 
> I'm still waiting on recieving the OEM buckle as Omega seems to be severely backordered.
> 
> ...


I am on back order for the buckle too. I purchased my Seamaster January 30th with the bracelet. I then purchased the rubber strap. My AD gave me an Omega buckle to use until the OEM buckle arrives but the OEM buckle will take 8 to 10 weeks to arrive.


----------



## watchgeek216 (Apr 13, 2019)

Photo of my Seamaster on the bracelet and the rubber strap. I owned the previous Seamaster and there is a huge improvement in the bracelet. I use the micro-adjustment almost daily. The rubber strap compliments the watch and is very comfortable too.


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

Rubber gets my vote. Looks ace.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Desk diving today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

I emailed Crafter Blue a while back regarding the availability of an SMP-specific rubber strap. Nothing definite in the reply -- "we're looking into it," basically -- but would be nice to have another high-quality option for these SMPws.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Found some sunshine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## k12123 (Jul 4, 2018)

How’s the watch on a 6.75 inch wrist?


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

k12123 said:


> How's the watch on a 6.75 inch wrist?


I can't say. My wrist was 7.75" before I lost about 50 pounds. It's still just over 7.3".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

k12123 said:


> How's the watch on a 6.75 inch wrist?


Glorious, once fitted. Mine is 6.75 and I find the 2018 version very comfortable. It sits flat, with no overhang, and the bracelet counterbalances the case nicely. I'm a lefty, and find this watch to be the most legible from any reasonable angle that I've owned, outside of my Damasko DA36.


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

The superb isochronism continues at +.5 spd; right on the heels of my tag SeL ETA quartz, which is at +.4 spd:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

om3ga_fan said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Cybotron said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunners! They look great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

The lume is a show on to itself.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Two days in a row for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

om3ga_fan said:


> Two days in a row for this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only missed two days since I got mine in December. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher22 (Aug 13, 2015)

Technarchy said:


> The lume is a show on to itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot. Interesting that I have the same watch with a green pip.

Cam


----------



## Rahul718 (Jul 27, 2014)

flyfisher22 said:


> Technarchy said:
> 
> 
> > The lume is a show on to itself.
> ...


There's a whole post on this over at omegaforums.com

https://omegaforums.net/threads/calling-all-2018-smp-300m-diver-owners.93594/

Apparently the pip should be green and people believe the blue pip lume to be green. I think there waiting for Omega to respond


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

Pick mine up in a couple of days. Can’t wait!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

The applied/raised indices look awesome.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Rahul718 said:


> There's a whole post on this over at omegaforums.com
> 
> https://omegaforums.net/threads/calling-all-2018-smp-300m-diver-owners.93594/
> 
> Apparently the pip should be green and people believe the blue pip lume to be green. I think there waiting for Omega to respond


My pip is green.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

BufordTJustice said:


> My pip is green.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man. It looks electric.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

ElliotH11 said:


> Man. It looks electric.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely charged it up using a torch, but it's no slouch. Definitely very close to the best lume I've ever seen, which is on my Seiko SUN045 Kinetic Tuna. The differential lume claws back the advantage between the two, making them functionally equal.

Also, not that it matters a great deal, I'm pleased mine has a green pip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

BufordTJustice said:


> I definitely charged it up using a torch, but it's no slouch. Definitely very close to the best lume I've ever seen, which is on my Seiko SUN045 Kinetic Tuna. The differential lume claws back the advantage between the two, making them functionally equal.
> 
> Also, not that it matters a great deal, I'm pleased mine has a green pip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes it look much more unique with the green. I agree. Great watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

ElliotH11 said:


> Makes it look much more unique with the green. I agree. Great watch!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you and I agree.

I read some of the thread on the Omega Forum that was linked above; it would seem that many are trying to blow this issue way out of proportion and to cast it in the most negative light possible.

This is still a fantastic watch. One I chose over a ceramic no date Sub (#subkiller !!). And one that is a significant signpost in the history of the Seamaster.

In fact, many "collectible" watches now are the children of errors or less than ideal build quality (a less than stellar laquer permitting the dial to turn a "tropical" shade of brown, etc).

And, frankly, for all the strengths of the watch, it's even a stretch to consider it a defect in the classical definition of the word. We're entering a new era where making a watch that isn't either a-magnetic or highly resistant to magnetism is going to essentially be "defective" (due to being so easily crippled by the myriad sources of EMI that we encounter in our every day lives) by that same definition.

So, I'm very hesitant to call a blue or green pip a defect. Very hesitant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaguarshark (Apr 8, 2018)

Picked one up today! Loving it!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Jaguarshark said:


> Picked one up today! Loving it!


Looks great on you!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soufiane (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful watch and thanks for a great review. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grabby (Mar 1, 2017)

I almost bought one yesterday at the Royal Hawaiian Boutique. (Was on a strap though). Which store did you pick it up from?

Beautiful, by the way?


----------



## grabby (Mar 1, 2017)

I almost bought one yesterday at the Royal Hawaiian Boutique. (Was on a strap though). Which store did you pick it up from?

Beautiful, by the way?


----------



## Dohnut (Dec 30, 2018)

At last...


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Dohnut said:


> At last...
> View attachment 14097363


Timeless. The waves look different in every photo. Congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Darn, that wave dial is killing me - I want one in every colour!

Must resist - must stay out of the Omega Boutique....


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> Darn, that wave dial is killing me - I want one in every colour!
> 
> Must resist - must stay out of the Omega Boutique....


If you even suspect you want one now, DO NOT SEE ONE IN PERSON. Your wallet will be lighter, if you do.

They show REALLY well in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sassebastian (Jul 9, 2017)

I own it in blue and it's perfect! This version has everything I ever wanted in a diver watch.


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

htrap2294 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This picture is making me want this color badly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Haq (Apr 24, 2014)

That's a good looking watch

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

When does it NOT look fantastic???

I still have no answer to that question.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

ElliotH11 said:


> This picture is making me want this color badly
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's my favorite face with black being a close second! The chrome dial plays with light supremely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

DonnieD said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's just another INSTANT CLASSIC right there. No big deal. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

DonnieD said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your style!


----------



## Seight (Feb 25, 2019)

Not usually a fan of bimetal watches - but that looks epic


----------



## DonnieD (Feb 15, 2013)

MickCollins1916 said:


> I like your style!


Whoa!!! That looks great on you!! Congrats on the pick up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

DonnieD said:


> Whoa!!! That looks great on you!! Congrats on the pick up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I can't seem to peel this one off my wrist. Such a comfortable, beautiful watch IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2018)

DonnieD said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity, did you buy this on bracelet or just the rubber?


----------



## Bubbas0219 (Apr 1, 2015)

The first time I fell in love with a watch was on November 17, 1995. Goldeneye. The Seamaster Professional. I had never seen anything like it. Leaving the premiere it was the one thing in the movie that felt tangible, attainable. Not long afterwards, I chanced upon the SMP at a local jeweler and was crestfallen when I realized that as a broke college kid, I simply couldn't afford it.

I was too young to know the difference between mechanical and quartz, or anything else about watches for that matter. The blue bezel, the waves, the way the light danced off of the bracelet-that was darn near all that mattered. Sadly, paying for school, rent and having a little left over to buy cheap beer/booze meant the SMP would have to wait.

A few years later, I caught up with the SMP. She was staring back at me from behind a local jeweler's window display and called to me like a siren from the deep blue sea. I couldn't walk away without her- not this time! For over a decade we lived, loved and hit all of life's key milestones together-marriage, children, travel. Every scratch a memory. Over time the bezel and seconds hands faded, the bracelet wobbled and my eye started wandering. Eventually, I gave her up for another...and another...and another....in, perhaps, the most materialistic of betrayals. The classic, "it's not you, it's me" of watches.

I began obsessing over more hot models and forum must-haves than I care to admit-Rolex and Omegas all. I was swept up by movements, ceramics, silicon, power reserves and all things new. I was equally charmed by patina, modest sizing, stamped clasps and all things vintage. My wrist was never alone, but even with all the buying, flipping and collecting, nothing quite felt like my old love, the SMP.

A year ago when Omega showcased the new SMP '18 at Basel, I was intrigued but also leery. The pictures all made the watch seem like it was one giant exhibition in design overkill and/or overstatement (much like many of Omega's recent offerings). However, that all changed when I handled the new SMP for the first time. I was shocked at how different the watch looked in-person. How much it resonated. For all of the technical improvements, I saw signs of refinement and even a little bit of restraint. To me, the watch is far more subtle in person than in pictures. It also feels like a watch that loves what it was, what it used to be, while at the same time being a smartly evolved piece-one that acknowledges what modern owners expect for their $ today.

We're at the begging of our relationship, but owning and wearing the new SMP for these past months is brining me back to that feeling I had after Goldeneye. I suppose that was Omega's point-the heavy nostalgia, the Bond connection. It has flat out worked for me. If you're even a little curious about the new SMP and wonder whether it can capture some of that old magic, go handle one. The fit, finish and overall quality is impressive-and there's just enough quirky charm sprinkled-in too.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bubbas0219 said:


> The first time I fell in love with a watch was on November 17, 1995. Goldeneye. The Seamaster Professional. I had never seen anything like it. Leaving the premiere it was the one thing in the movie that felt tangible, attainable. Not long afterwards, I chanced upon the SMP at a local jeweler and was crestfallen when I realized that as a broke college kid, I simply couldn't afford it.
> 
> I was too young to know the difference between mechanical and quartz, or anything else about watches for that matter. The blue bezel, the waves, the way the light danced off of the bracelet-that was darn near all that mattered. Sadly, paying for school, rent and having a little left over to buy cheap beer/booze meant the SMP would have to wait.
> 
> ...


Love it. The Sedna/steel version is my first Omega. I've got some game in the Rolex/Tudor arena, but there will be more Omega in the future for me.

I disliked the Sedna/steel bracelet version, but I loved it on rubber. The ratio of price to happiness is favorable for me here. Great watch.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Bubbas0219 said:


> The first time I fell in love with a watch was on November 17, 1995. Goldeneye. The Seamaster Professional. I had never seen anything like it. Leaving the premiere it was the one thing in the movie that felt tangible, attainable. Not long afterwards, I chanced upon the SMP at a local jeweler and was crestfallen when I realized that as a broke college kid, I simply couldn't afford it.
> 
> I was too young to know the difference between mechanical and quartz, or anything else about watches for that matter. The blue bezel, the waves, the way the light danced off of the bracelet-that was darn near all that mattered. Sadly, paying for school, rent and having a little left over to buy cheap beer/booze meant the SMP would have to wait.
> 
> ...


Stunningly well written treatise!

While this is my first Seamaster, we have had similar experiences. It called to me for two decades. And, unlike most opportunities, meeting my hero has been every bit as fulfilling and lovely as i had ever hoped.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Has anyone attempted to put one of these on the Aqua Terra Rubber with deployant? I saw a mock up picture, but can't seem to find any threads supporting or denying success


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

chuynh1109 said:


> Has anyone attempted to put one of these on the Aqua Terra Rubber with deployant? I saw a mock up picture, but can't seem to find any threads supporting or denying success


I heard it won't work as the holes are in a different place. Confirmed from Rob at Topper Jewelers

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Cybotron said:


> I heard it won't work as the holes are in a different place. Confirmed from Rob at Topper Jewelers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ah darn!

Funny thing, I just got my package from Rob not even 30 minutes ago!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

chuynh1109 said:


> Ah darn!
> 
> Funny thing, I just got my package from Rob not even 30 minutes ago!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Cybotron said:


> I heard it won't work as the holes are in a different place. Confirmed from Rob at Topper Jewelers


I know Rob knows his stuff, but looks like someone found a way to make it work.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

mattcantwin said:


> I know Rob knows his stuff, but looks like someone found a way to make it work.


Interesting. Hopefully this person can chime in and give us the details.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Cybotron said:


> Interesting. Hopefully this person can chime in and give us the details.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Agreed! If it's a pretty good fit, gonna sell the rubber that came with mine for that one in a heartbeat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Cybotron said:


> Interesting. Hopefully this person can chime in and give us the details.


I came across the picture based on information I got from DonnieD...

_Search for phillterr on IGi f you wanna check out the photo that grabbed me. I met him down at Watches & Wonders in Miami in February.

He didn't have the piece yet but was talking about it. He put it on the Aqua Terra strap and I think it looks phenomenal. 
_


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

mattcantwin said:


> I came across the picture based on information I got from DonnieD...
> 
> _Search for phillterr on IGi f you wanna check out the photo that grabbed me. I met him down at Watches & Wonders in Miami in February.
> 
> ...


Reading through the comments it looks like all he did was use different spring bars. I'm going to assume the strap doesn't sit flush at the top of the lugs, but that's not that big of a deal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

Here on a little vacation with me to India. Already got a good smack on the bezel ring to commemorate the trip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Man that looks so good. I can’t wait for my bracelet to come in


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## htrap2294 (Aug 6, 2018)

chuynh1109 said:


> Man that looks so good. I can't wait for my bracelet to come in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll like the bracelet, just don't let the links fold upward, you'll mark the end links otherwise. It happened with me, but doesn't really bother me much. I personally view a bracelet as a consumable. As long as the lines are maintained & no dings on the case itself I'm a happy camper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Semi lume shot









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Semi lume shot looks killer!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cybotron said:


> Semi lume shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fatbaldbloke (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks like I joined the club today! Will take some proper photos soon!


----------



## eijiboy (Dec 7, 2006)

Finally joined the club! Fresh from Poland. It took 2 weeks to get to my shores in vegas



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Just hit six months of wearing every single day, except for two days. This thing is every bit as tough as my Seiko Kinetic Air Diver GMT (Kinetic Tuna).














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pikeman (Sep 8, 2010)

Cool watch. Great thread.


----------



## Erauqs (Jun 2, 2019)

My grail watch, can't wait to get my hands on one!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Just got a chest x-ray while wearing the watch. 5 x-rays, actually. No lead apron, either.

Will continue tracking isochronism. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Strapie Inc silicone strap with red deviated stitch. $54 shipped with minderless deployant SS polished clasp.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

BufordTJustice said:


> Strapie Inc silicone strap with red deviated stitch. $54 shipped with minderless deployant SS polished clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it impact bezel movement at all?

Do you mind taking a side pics to see how tall it is over the lugs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

chuynh1109 said:


> Does it impact bezel movement at all?
> 
> Do you mind taking a side pics to see how tall it is over the lugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does impact bezel movement a noticeable amount. Not impossible, but it requires considerably more effort.

It stands proud of the lugs. As with all these non-Omega straps, they are profiled for the Invicta-ish lugs on modern Rolex watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManuelTP (Nov 1, 2014)

Three months and counting without leaving my wrist.









Enviado desde mi Pixel 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eijiboy (Dec 7, 2006)

Misaligned hour hand









This was not my first watch to have misaligned hour when minute hand reach 12. 
I have sd4k have the same thing but doesnt bother me. I dont want to take this to service center just to open and fix the alignment. Ill probably just wait till it needs service. It keeps great time though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

ManuelTP said:


> Three months and counting without leaving my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your wrist is where it belongs! It looks great on you! Wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbaldbloke (Jun 13, 2014)

Everything is Awesome!


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Absolutely love the watch steward straps









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountaineer (Dec 16, 2007)

fatbaldbloke said:


> View attachment 14215155
> 
> 
> Everything is Awesome!


I love this watch. But it sure gets a lot of criticism. I think it's always from people who only see it in pics and can't appreciate it in person.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Mountaineer said:


> I love this watch. But it sure gets a lot of criticism. I think it's always from people who only see it in pics and can't appreciate it in person.


I haven't met a Rolex owner who doesn't hate it, yet. 

I kid, i joke. But, there's not much to dislike about the watch aside from aesthetic preference.

I seriously question how many folks who bash the watch have actually seen one in person, much less tried it on wrist. The ones who have tend to be much more measured, articulate, and reasonable as to why they didn't like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

This happened yesterday 
...


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

JP(Canada) said:


> This happened yesterday
> ...


I absolutely love that piece, especially on the bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonX (May 19, 2019)

BufordTJustice said:


> I haven't met a Rolex owner who doesn't hate it, yet.
> 
> I kid, i joke. But, there's not much to dislike about the watch aside from aesthetic preference.
> 
> ...


I agree. When I saw pictures of the watch, I was not overly impressed. When I tried it on at the local AD, the watch instantly made it on my list of future 2019 purchases. It is a stunning watch in person


----------



## PhotonX (May 19, 2019)

BufordTJustice said:


> I haven't met a Rolex owner who doesn't hate it, yet.
> 
> I kid, i joke. But, there's not much to dislike about the watch aside from aesthetic preference.
> 
> ...


I agree. When I saw pictures of the watch, I was not overly impressed. When I tried it on at the local AD, the watch instantly made it on my list of future 2019 purchases. It is a stunning watch in person


----------



## Reynold (Dec 19, 2018)

eijiboy said:


> Misaligned hour hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine did exactly like that, plus misaligned bezel and very hard to pull crown. It hurt my finger sometime just to pull the crown to the 3rd position. Put it to omega service centre right away and now told to wait for 6 weeks for new hands :/. Really really worried right now. Hope i won't get a dusty dial :/


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

chuynh1109 said:


> I absolutely love that piece, especially on the bracelet
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too. I couldn't resist anymore...and this from someone who swore he'd never do gold.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JP(Canada) said:


> Me too. I couldn't resist anymore...and this from someone who swore he'd never do gold.


I'm generally not a two tone guy either, but that's done right 

Congratulations!


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

JP(Canada) said:


> This happened yesterday
> ...


Whoa! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Wow. Okay, ironic/timely/brief return to my previous point about Rolex owners slamming Omega owners, and this series of Seamaster in particular; these two dudes are going at it about the white face Seamaster in the new 'ID Guy' video and then this Doctor J guy lands these two super classy comments. Granted, this starts as a two way conversation between the two, but the 'Dr J' repeatedly turns the topic of discussion toward the other Dbro poster, in acutely personal terms. Culminating with these two most recent posts. I realize they are having a vehement disagreement, and they are going back and forth, but this is just so common and unfortunate. And the amount of vitriol being dispensed is nearly one-sided. No idea if these two know each other or have had any negative interactions in the past, but it's just a rough exchange and actually reflects the point i was making earlier in a rather abrupt fashion.

Not to pick on Rolex owners (and i DO mean that; or else I'd be no better); I know many and none have ever behaved like this in person. But, this behavior online is slightly alarming and it's occurring more often. Really wish we could all get along and enjoy the hobby together. Ugh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Mine says hi too....


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Sedna gold. Gotta love it









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Cybotron said:


> Sedna gold. Gotta love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta admit that I love this FAR more than i planned on. Between this and the black/gold it's a basically an entire watch collection! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I think I like every single version of the new SMP, and the new Great White looks amazing, too. I really think Omega knocked it out of the park with the entire model lineup.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

These watches are awesome and need to be seen in person to truly appreciate them. I also love the ceramic Seamaster. Not mine. Photo borrowed from Samanator.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

GregoryD said:


> I think I like every single version of the new SMP, and the new Great White looks amazing, too. I really think Omega knocked it out of the park with the entire model lineup.


Agree. It's a heck of a line-up. I'm a big fan of the new white dial and would seriously consider it were I not the proud owner of the black-dial variant -- which I also love.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Got this a couple weeks ago now, pre loved, and there is no way pics do it justice.

I don't think I'll get the bracelet because in this color version, IMO, there is not enough contrast, so the blue rubber stays.

I can't get a pic to make it pop like it does IRL, this is the best I can do with my phone camera.


----------



## Mountaineer (Dec 16, 2007)

BufordTJustice said:


> I haven't met a Rolex owner who doesn't hate it, yet.
> 
> I kid, i joke. But, there's not much to dislike about the watch aside from aesthetic preference.
> 
> ...


Exactly. The ones I see always reference it as a Swatch, presumably talking about the 80's Swatches that were very artistic.


----------



## kmp216 (Dec 21, 2017)

Cybotron said:


> Sedna gold. Gotta love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so good!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

kmp216 said:


> Looks so good!


Thanks. I originally was going to get the black dial but felt the blue just pops more.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Blue, black, white, silver...they're all great!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

JP(Canada) said:


> Blue, black, white, silver...they're all great!


Good point 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

Mine was getting some sun this weekend.


----------



## bber45 (Aug 13, 2018)

View attachment 14221035


Mine was getting some sun this weekend.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

bber45 said:


> View attachment 14221035
> 
> 
> Mine was getting some sun this weekend.


Wow! Absolutely loving this shot! Thanks for sharing.

I think the lighter shade of blue on the new SMPs are more vibrant than the previous models. To each their own but I much prefer this shade.


----------



## pikeman (Sep 8, 2010)

My ceramic on a custom horn ridge alligator strap says hi.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brovsko (Apr 26, 2019)

so how is everyone enjoying their SMPc now that the honeymoon period has started to wane? Still loving them?


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Brovsko said:


> so how is everyone enjoying their SMPc now that the honeymoon period has started to wane? Still loving them?


Still Loving mine. Everyday beater. It's got a few scratches, but it's fared as well as any of my Seiko Divers. And that's saying something because those are tanks.

Crystal and bezel are still perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eijiboy (Dec 7, 2006)

Brovsko said:


> so how is everyone enjoying their SMPc now that the honeymoon period has started to wane? Still loving them?


Apart from my misaligned hour hand, its all good totally loving it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Brovsko said:


> so how is everyone enjoying their SMPc now that the honeymoon period has started to wane? Still loving them?


No complaints here.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Cybotron said:


> No complaints here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! If you feel even more casual try the denim nato strap:


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Just playing around with a new lens










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chuynh1109 said:


> Just playing around with a new lens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome macros


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Awesome macros


Yeah I'm loving it so far! And just a little cell phone attachment too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

New green dial. Just kidding. Obviously a mock up. 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

I am interested in picking up the rubber strap for the black ceramic seamaster 300 (with 21mm lug). My only local dealer for Omega has told me the reference for the strap is O032CVZ010979. I can not find anything online to verify this information and since they are not great to deal with I don't want to order it without making sure it's the right one. Anybody can verify this?? Thanks


----------



## Tesla1211 (Jul 24, 2018)

Cant wait to get one of these for myself.


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natosteve (Jan 12, 2017)

Surprised myself with how much I'm liking this new Diver300m. It just fits me like a glove and feels so comfortable and silky on the wrist. Thinking it's something to do with the female bracelet endlinks that shoot straight down and the fact the bracelet isn't tapered. And this new grey ceramic dial with the blue'd hands just pops at the right angle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

I stopped by my local watch shop on Friday, just to have a look around. I’ve never really considered an Omega before, but perusing case after case of the brands they carry (ALS, GO, BP, GS, AP, etc) the one watch that jumped out and grabbed me by my nuts was the black dial, Sedna & steel version. 

Gotta agree, regardless of the version....pics don’t do this watch justice. I was floored. Called him an hour later, said I’d be in Monday to pick it up. Kicking myself now for deciding to wait til Monday. Ugh. 

Anyway, very excited and looking forward to my first Omega. Enjoyed skimming this thread....just gotta find a way to keep my mind occupied for another 36 hours or so. If anyone can recommend a site for some aftermarket straps I’d appreciate it. I bought on rubber but would love to see some integrated/curved-end options in sailcloth or leather (assuming someone is making them). Thanks in advance.

Edit: somewhere in this thread I saw mention of an integrated red, aftermarket strap and the name of the place that sold it....but for the life of me, I can’t find it now?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Zeroedout said:


> I stopped by my local watch shop on Friday, just to have a look around. I've never really considered an Omega before, but perusing case after case of the brands brands they carry (ALS, GO, BP, GS, AP, etc) the one watch that jumped out and grabbed me by my nuts was the black dial, Sedna & steel version.
> 
> Gotta agree, regardless of the version....pics don't do this watch justice. I was floored. Called him an hour later, said I'd be in Monday to pick it up. Kicking myself now for deciding to wait til Monday. Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, very excited and looking forward to my first Omega. Enjoyed skimming this thread....just gotta find a way to keep my mind occupied for another 36 hours or so. If anyone can recommend a site for some aftermarket straps I'd appreciate it. I bought on rubber but would love to see some integrated/curved-end options in sailcloth or leather (assuming someone is making them). Thanks in advance.


Great news! This is a great looking TT combo. I have admired all the SMP models, and it would be difficult to choose a favourite. This combo is stunning, and I can say because I have admired it in real life. Congratulations!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## BufordTJustice (Jan 8, 2019)

Zeroedout said:


> I stopped by my local watch shop on Friday, just to have a look around. I've never really considered an Omega before, but perusing case after case of the brands brands they carry (ALS, GO, BP, GS, AP, etc) the one watch that jumped out and grabbed me by my nuts was the black dial, Sedna & steel version.
> 
> Gotta agree, regardless of the version....pics don't do this watch justice. I was floored. Called him an hour later, said I'd be in Monday to pick it up. Kicking myself now for deciding to wait til Monday. Ugh.
> 
> ...


Rubber B makes Rolex straps. Some say they fit the Seamaster. Zealand straps.

Strapie is what posted with. Time and Tide makes a non-integrated true sail cloth strap. They're in the upside down though (Oz), so shipping time is a little longer to NA than normal. I also got some Barton 20mm straps that fit great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

Picked it up today. Truly a difficult watch to capture in pictures, they just really don’t convey the color of the gold or the depth of the dial:


----------



## pikeman (Sep 8, 2010)

Zeroedout said:


> Picked it up today. Truly a difficult watch to capture in pictures, they just really don't convey the color of the gold or the depth of the dial:


Great looking watch


----------



## srleadjb (Dec 25, 2010)

Zeroedout said:


> Picked it up today. Truly a difficult watch to capture in pictures, they just really don't convey the color of the gold or the depth of the dial:


Man. I'm trying to resist this watch but these photos aren't helping!


----------



## pikeman (Sep 8, 2010)

srleadjb said:


> Man. I'm trying to resist this watch but these photos aren't helping!


Not the best thread for resisting


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

srleadjb said:


> Man. I'm trying to resist this watch but these photos aren't helping!


Just pull the trigger you won't regret it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## srleadjb (Dec 25, 2010)

pikeman said:


> Not the best thread for resisting [/
> 
> Glutton for punishment


----------



## leadingTone1 (Jun 5, 2017)

I just got the black one with rubber strap, I'm so excited to get it!


----------



## MichaelMaggi (Sep 15, 2016)

I truly, honestly wouldn't know whether to buy the blue or black dial. They are both gorgeous. I believe the blue is sportier and the black more dressier. Both are versatile.


----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)

Military Exchanges (which are ADs) have the black, blue, and gray dials w/ steel bracelets going for only $4129.00. May have to upgrade from my older 41mm SMP to the newer 42mm...


----------



## Covenant (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, I've just read through all 40 pages of this thread in a day. Apologies for the barrage of Likes all of you must've just received, lol.

I tried one on at the Sydney Omega Boutique a few days ago and can't get it out of my mind. The feeling on the wrist was very solid and substantial, and yet well tapered. My wrists are relatively small at 6'7" and I'm used to wearing thin and dressy watches, but it still spoke to me and didn't seem to want to be put back on the shelf...









It didn't help that my shirt seemed exactly matched for the blue dial variant either. But put it back on the shelf I did. For now.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patryk_K (Apr 5, 2017)

I want to love this watch so bad but the bracelet is a no go for me  I wish that you could fit and Aqua terra bracelet on this watch


----------



## MichaelB25 (Jun 1, 2013)

When seeing these in the showroom, this is the one that spoke to me the loudest. The thing is:
a) I wasn't a huge fan of the bracelet, and preferred the rubber strap.
b) I don't like leather on a dive watch so that is out.
c) The combination of gold and rubber seems to contrast so much I'm not sure what I'd effectively wear it with.

Does the gold make it too flashy for casual wear, and the rubber too casual for formal wear? I know I'm over-thinking this, but I don't normally go for gold on non-dress watches, so I'm just unsure exactly where it fits. But I love it.



Zeroedout said:


> Picked it up today. Truly a difficult watch to capture in pictures, they just really don't convey the color of the gold or the depth of the dial:


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

chuynh1109 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! Cool photo.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

chuynh1109 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW! Cool photo.


----------



## MrGarak (Oct 14, 2013)

Question, mine seems to be running a bit quick, like +6.5 seconds a day or so, should I take it in to have it checked?


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

MrGarak said:


> Question, mine seems to be running a bit quick, like +6.5 seconds a day or so, should I take it in to have it checked?


Mines running at +6 since I've gotten it, which is the edge of COSC standards. I'm just living with it until it gets worse. I just just the watch back a minute after a week or so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Airborne6176 (Sep 20, 2009)

...see post #408


----------



## savio.79 (May 14, 2015)




----------



## MorbidSalmon00 (Mar 2, 2016)

chuynh1109 said:


> Mines running at +6 since I've gotten it, which is the edge of COSC standards. I'm just living with it until it gets worse. I just just the watch back a minute after a week or so
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm - I think that's too fast IHMO. My SMP 2531.80 has been running at +0.2 spd for the last 2+ years. It's starting to run a bit slower within the last little while, but it's definitely within +/- 1 spd now. I'm hoping the performance lasts as I had my watch serviced almost 3 years ago now. My point is, if my non-coaxial movement can work this well, I would expect the master coaxial to be better!


----------



## Tom vanDal (Jun 29, 2015)

Went to Omega to try on several PO, Aqua Terra and Diver 300.

After 10 years I pulled the trigger for my first Omega:










...more to come when the piece arrives...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

savio.79 said:


> View attachment 14295241
> View attachment 14295243


This looks REALLY nice. What's the strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## om3ga_fan (Nov 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mawnan (Jan 15, 2018)

Can anyone please tell me if my 2 week old SMP 300 calibre 8800 has dual AR coatings?

Also, having a silicon hairspring, what is the balance made of?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,

Jay.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Tom vanDal said:


> Went to Omega to try on several PO, Aqua Terra and Diver 300.
> 
> After 10 years I pulled the trigger for my first Omega:
> 
> ...


Nice. I am looking into one myself.


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

These look fantastic. It's nice to see so many two tone pictures in here. I love the two tone black on rubber.

Debating between upgrading my SMPc to the white one of these coming out later this year, or a SubC.


----------



## 68Deluxe (Jan 25, 2015)

Brovsko said:


> so how is everyone enjoying their SMPc now that the honeymoon period has started to wane? Still loving them?


I love the watch, I got the black version during an AAFES one day sale, sadly the blue was sold out. But the bracelet is horrible, the clasp has sharp edges which dig into my wrist. I just bought a new Speedmaster sapphire sandwich a few months ago and there is no comparison for comfort. I have been wearing the Seamaster on a cheap Barton cloth strap, looking at rubber dive straps.


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

This is my first Omega and I've become enamored with their design and style. I want another soon. Possibly an Aqua Terra.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wristboyNZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Wow love the glow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

MichaelB25 said:


> When seeing these in the showroom, this is the one that spoke to me the loudest. The thing is:
> a) I wasn't a huge fan of the bracelet, and preferred the rubber strap.
> b) I don't like leather on a dive watch so that is out.
> c) The combination of gold and rubber seems to contrast so much I'm not sure what I'd effectively wear it with.
> ...


Hey, sorry for the delayed response...kinda lost sight of this thread. Yours is a tough question to answer. Personally, I see (and have been wearing) the watch as a very casual piece. The Sedna is a pretty warm tone, and the style is so distinctly diver/tool that I don't think it conflicts with the gold...it's more like the gold just gives it a little extra "umph!" So I'm wearing it on the rubber or a brown leather strap with everything from shorts and a tee to nice casual/slacks and a shirt. I'm not one to wear a diver with anything dressier than that, so if I'm donning a jacket or suit it's a no-go by default...but not because of the rubber.

Not sure if that helps or not. At the end of the day, I wanted something for everyday casual that incorporated a unique feature, something that felt "special" to me. To that end, I couldn't be happier. I think the gold accents lend that extra touch I was in search of, but I'm acutely aware of the potential baggage gold tends to carry. I just think in this case it tends to be very subdued on the wrist and far from being overly flashy.

A pic of how the leather warms it up a bit. I also think black, grey or even tan Perlon might dress it down even more.


----------



## kadmus (Jan 21, 2019)

BufordTJustice said:


> Don't sell your speedy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Long time update.

I didn't sell my speedy. Bussines was good last year and finally I got to keep the speedy... and added a Smp! And a Panerai!

I see that there is not much love for the grey one. For me it made sense because is not my everyday watch, but my fun watch!

Thanks to all!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I really like the grey dial when used with the blue rubber strap. Agree its the perfect 'fun watch.' A bit like the orange Planet Ocean is also.



kadmus said:


> Long time update.
> 
> I didn't sell my speedy. Bussines was good last year and finally I got to keep the speedy... and added a Smp! And a Panerai!
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchguy151 (Jan 9, 2020)

Grey dial on the rubber looks sharp...nice combo


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Here is my wrist shot. I have some nato questions and changing to a nato, but I might make another post.








[/URL] free image sharing[/IMG]


----------



## dsn112 (Dec 11, 2012)

Had blue but couldn't get my mind off white, so sold the blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

dsn112 said:


> Had blue but couldn't get my mind off white, so sold the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I like the white a lot. Great to see omega did it right by having black outlines on the hands and indices


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Nice. I like the white a lot. Great to see omega did it right by having black outlines on the hands and indices


I know the indices don't have black and doubt the hands do either


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Betterthere said:


> I know the indices don't have black and doubt the hands do either


Ah nuts. Guess I just got fooled by the pics.

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## dsn112 (Dec 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Ah nuts. Guess I just got fooled by the pics.
> 
> Thanks for the correction.


Guess my eyes are fooled in person, cause the indices and hands look black from every single angle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

